# Tempest 3V1 Development Thread (2016 Model leaked)



## Sion (Nov 17, 2016)

I dunno, but I just saw this image, it's probably a new 3x3


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Nov 17, 2016)

I cant see it for some reason.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 17, 2016)

The image is broken.


----------



## Sion (Nov 17, 2016)

Fixed.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Nov 17, 2016)

hmm, maybe the S-0 cube?


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 17, 2016)

Where'd you find that?
It looks like a 356 with more rounded corners and a steeper dropoff on the centers.

EDIT:


TheChaiCuber said:


> hmm, maybe the S-0 cube?


Or maybe that...


----------



## Sion (Nov 17, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> hmm, maybe the S-0 cube?



Mmmmaaaayyyybbbeeeeee


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 17, 2016)

Sion said:


> Mmmmaaaayyyybbbeeeeee


Oh.
Ooh.
Now I'm excited.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Nov 17, 2016)

Sion said:


> Mmmmaaaayyyybbbeeeeee


haha! I've been following your thread since the beginning, get it boi!~~~~


----------



## Sion (Nov 17, 2016)

Yep!

Well, this is the current model. I decided to create a new thread about the Tempest here, as at this point it is more appropriate.

As of now, we have yet to negotiate with qiyi about mass production, but at this point, with some people even questioning, I decided it was time to show that this is a serious project that is happening within our community. 

We haven't printend out the model in the first post for testing yet, but Abo and I both agree that this might be the final model before we consider mass production. not just that, there are many new things on the inside of this puzzle that haven't really been tested or tried yet on cubes in the current market, so we are excited for that.

Any other questions and comments you can post here


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 18, 2016)

Excited but...
the meiyu had hype and it tried new things like your cube
I'm sceptacle
But I'm still hyped and I'll definitely buy it


----------



## Sion (Nov 18, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> Excited but...
> the meiyu had hype and it tried new things like your cube
> I'm sceptacle
> But I'm still hyped and I'll definitely buy it



Don't worry. We are still going over new prototypes. actually, the one I put as a promo image is actually another rp to type that we are going to print soon. we are constantly testing new models to make sure they are okay, constant changes and edits to fix them.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 18, 2016)

Sion said:


> Don't worry. We are still going over new prototypes. actually, the one I put as a promo image is actually another rp to type that we are going to print soon. we are constantly testing new models to make sure they are okay, constant changes and edits to fix them.


Really looking forward to it especially if it's like a gans


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Nov 19, 2016)

Too bad I got used to my thunderclap 2, was pretty excited to try this lol
Probably will still buy it anyway <3


----------



## Sion (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, since there is one design feature showing, I can give y'all one hint at a new design feature found on the tempest.

If you follow Jack Black memes from five years ago, you can assume he would love the center caps.

The gans caps by qiyi, Jack Black would love them.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 19, 2016)

Sion said:


> Well, since there is one design feature showing, I can give y'all one hint at a new design feature found on the tempest.
> 
> If you follow Jack Black memes from five years ago, you can assume he would love the center caps.
> 
> The Gans caps by Qiyi, Jack Black would love them.


Well, in terms of Jack Black memes, I found a black Jack Black playing blackjack and quite a lot of stop signs.
So I'm assuming it's octagonal, black, and has a spade etched into the black back.


----------



## Sion (Nov 19, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> Well, in terms of Jack Black memes, I found a black Jack Black playing blackjack and quite a lot of stop signs.
> So I'm assuming it's octagonal, black, and has a spade etched into the black back.



hah, no spade, but you're right about the octagon center. from the slopes, Andrew and I concluded that an octagonal center would be best optimised to prevent catches, better so than a circle. the actual center is nothing complex.

now... second design hint: 

quite ironically, the fangyuan corner is the closest resembling to that of the tempest, despite my ideas being released in april, and older. just think, corner cone, not funky pyramid on fangyuan.


----------



## Sion (Nov 20, 2016)

anybody figure it out?


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 20, 2016)

rounded with tracks?


----------



## Sion (Nov 21, 2016)

I heard about the new moyu cube. Glad to hear that the tempest is going to have competition


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 21, 2016)

Sion said:


> I heard about the new Moyu cube. Glad to hear that the tempest is going to have competition.


What new Moyu cube?


----------



## Sion (Nov 21, 2016)

The yancheng swallow3


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Nov 21, 2016)

Sion said:


> I heard about the new moyu cube. Glad to hear that the tempest is going to have competition



Ugh, another moyu cube ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sion (Nov 22, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> Ugh, another moyu cube ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. their last great cube was the hualong, and they should've just stopped after the yuexiao. 

Honestly, moyu released six 3x3s this year, and they are all nothing compared to the Valk ( except the chufeng, which actually looks like effort went into designing).


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 22, 2016)

Sion said:


> Yeah. Their last great cube was the Hualong, and they should've just stopped after the Yuexiao.
> 
> Honestly, Moyu released six 3x3s this year, and they are all nothing compared to the Valk (except the Chufeng, which actually looks like effort went into designing).


Hey, I like the GTS. I don't know about all their other cubes, but that one's good.
I still need to get a Valk, I really want to get excited about it but the traditional piece assembly with that huge hole under the corners just sort of fills me with "meh."
I know that doesn't indicate performance, it's just that I really like caps and seeing all those seams, it just sort'a looks cheap.
Still getting one, though.


----------



## Sion (Nov 22, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> Hey, I like the GTS. I don't know about all their other cubes, but that one's good.
> I still need to get a Valk, I really want to get excited about it but the traditional piece assembly with that huge hole under the corners just sort of fills me with "meh."
> I know that doesn't indicate performance, it's just that I really like caps and seeing all those seams, it just sort'a looks cheap.
> Still getting one, though.



The gts is nothing to the valk. I got mine today. I can guarantee you that the valk will replace your gts. the gts feels like a rushed design when you compare it to the valk. I'm confused with the holes too, but I believe it's another way to comber the problend of catching on the centers.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Nov 22, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> Hey, I like the GTS. I don't know about all their other cubes, but that one's good.
> I still need to get a Valk, I really want to get excited about it but the traditional piece assembly with that huge hole under the corners just sort of fills me with "meh."
> I know that doesn't indicate performance, it's just that I really like caps and seeing all those seams, it just sort'a looks cheap.
> Still getting one, though.



Its not that the GTS sucks, its that MoYu releases a lot of sub-par cubes and play the customer's money way too relentlessly.

For example, in the Moyu brand the Aolong GT and Hualong are definitely forgettable cubes. Other sub brands that came out this year such as mohuan shousu, mojue and senhuan which all created cubes that definitely couldn't compare to the market yet used the hype of the Moyu branding to sell. The peak of the scrutiny was when Moyu announced they were doing a GTS V2, and it literally was the same cube with the dual-adjustment kit. After the scrutiny they immediately rescinded that idea and released the adjustment kit alone. 
When you looked at the big cubes, their big cubes were so expensive it was frankly ridiculous. the aosu is 26, the huachuang was 38, aoshi 39 and aofu 49. Lets be honest here: Yuxin saved the market and the customers by releasing its 5x5 at only 17 dollars and their first 4x4 (which was considered with the cyclone boys as one of the first 4x4s to at least be in the same stratosphere as the aosu) for 14 dollars.

In my opinion, the cubes that Moyu should've released starting from the Aolong V2 are: Aolong V2, Tanglong, Weilong GTS. For sub brands, the Meiying and yuexiao.

Sorry for my ranting and #grammar, but i just have some serious issues with Moyu because of all the transparent attempt at monopolizing. I understand its a business, but it doesn't mean you can't bite off more than you can chew. I think its pretty evident in the market today: aside from the Weilong GTS, moyu is starting to become irrelevant.

Companies like Qiyi and Yuxin? take my money bro as long as you keep making these bomb puzzles, that took careful consideration shown by the amount of time between release, that are at a fairer price.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 22, 2016)

Sion said:


> The GTS is nothing to the Valk. I got mine today. I can guarantee you that the Valk will replace your GTS. The GTS feels like a rushed design when you compare it to the Valk. I'm confused with the holes too, but I believe it's another way to counter the problem of catching on the centers.


Oh, you misunderstand, I love the GTS, but the cube the Valk would have to beat is the Air.



TheChaiCuber said:


> Its not that the GTS sucks, its that MoYu releases a lot of sub-par cubes and play the customer's money way too relentlessly.
> 
> For example, in the Moyu brand the Aolong GT and Hualong are definitely forgettable cubes. Other sub brands that came out this year such as mohuan shousu, mojue and senhuan which all created cubes that definitely couldn't compare to the market yet used the hype of the Moyu branding to sell. The peak of the scrutiny was when Moyu announced they were doing a GTS V2, and it literally was the same cube with the dual-adjustment kit. After the scrutiny they immediately rescinded that idea and released the adjustment kit alone.
> When you looked at the big cubes, their big cubes were so expensive it was frankly ridiculous. the aosu is 26, the huachuang was 38, aoshi 39 and aofu 49. Lets be honest here: Yuxin saved the market and the customers by releasing its 5x5 at only 17 dollars and their first 4x4 (which was considered with the cyclone boys as one of the first 4x4s to at least be in the same stratosphere as the aosu) for 14 dollars.
> ...


I remember them saying that all the sub-brands were because they had a lot of designers who basically wanted a little practice. To me, it just looks more like they're stumbling around trying to figure out what to do than anything else.

Their big cubes are expensive as hell, though. I'm glad we're starting to see some real competition there.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 22, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> it's just that I really like caps and seeing all those seams, it just sort'a looks cheap.


This is funny because until very recently it was mainly budget cubes that had caps and almost all of the higher end cubes had split pieces with seams.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 22, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> This is funny because until very recently it was mainly budget cubes that had caps and almost all of the higher end cubes had split pieces with seams.


That _is_ weird.
I wonder why that s, 'cause it seems to me a capped design would be intrinsically more expensive to produce.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 22, 2016)

I think you guys are insane I hate the gts valk air and to a lesser extent yuexiao
My main is the m3 and yueying...


----------



## Dash Lambda (Nov 22, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> I think you guys are insane. I hate the GTS, Valk, Air, and to a lesser extent the Yuexiao.
> My mains are the M3 and Yueying...


That's quite a few cubes to hate. What's bad about them?


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 23, 2016)

Sion said:


> The gts is nothing to the valk. I got mine today. I can guarantee you that the valk will replace your gts. the gts feels like a rushed design when you compare it to the valk. I'm confused with the holes too, but I believe it's another way to comber the problend of catching on the centers.



I own both, and vastly prefer the GTS to the Valk. Different feelings for different people, I guess.


----------



## Sion (Nov 23, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> I own both, and vastly prefer the GTS to the Valk. Different feelings for different people, I guess.



Eh. it's okay. But let's get back to the Tempest


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Nov 23, 2016)

Is the cube developed enough to give an accurate description of the feel or other attributes?


----------



## Sion (Nov 23, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Is the cube developed enough to give an accurate description of the feel or other attributes?



Andrew hasn't given me a prototype so I can't exactly tell you. the prototype we printed shold feel diffeet though. nonetheless, the current printed prototype felt sort of gans v1- valk stuff going on.


----------



## Sion (Nov 24, 2016)

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!

Andrew has confirmed to me there is a high likelihood that a very early prototype will be sent to me in the following weeks!


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 25, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> That's quite a few cubes to hate. What's bad about them?


well hate was a strong word but i just dont like the feeling


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 1, 2016)

this question may have already been answered, but how big is this going to be? There is a serious dearth of 57mm cubes on the market, and I'd really like to see a 58mm, too. I've heard that I should do D2 with pinky - ring, but I simply can't do that on my 56 mm thunderclap, so I do it with ring - middle. My hands are large, but not exceptionally so.


----------



## Sion (Dec 1, 2016)

We are planning on 55.5, but maybe a 58mm version could be put int consideration, like a standard version and a macro version


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 1, 2016)

Sion said:


> We are planning on 55.5, but maybe a 58mm version could be put int consideration, like a standard version and a macro version


 I'm not in the habit of buying a lot of 3x3s, I prefer to save my money for bigger puzzles, but if you made a legit 58mm speedcube I would definitely buy it.


----------



## Sion (Dec 1, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I'm not in the habit of buying a lot of 3x3s, I prefer to save my money for bigger puzzles, but if you made a legit 58mm speedcube I would definitely buy it.



I'll definitely consider a 58mm version of the tempest because you do have a point. I'll bring it to abo


----------



## Sion (Dec 1, 2016)

Just a curious thought: has there been any mention of this project outside of the forums?


----------



## Sion (Dec 11, 2016)

Everyone... Begin the hype train max throttle


----------



## Dash Lambda (Dec 11, 2016)

Looks quite unstable and a bit locky, but great for a 3d-printed cube.
Can't wait to see an injection-moulded prototype X3

EDIT: Actually, no, not locky... Just catchy... That's actually rather impressive~


----------



## Sion (Dec 11, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> Looks quite unstable and a bit locky, but great for a 3d-printed cube.
> Can't wait to see an injection-moulded prototype X3
> 
> EDIT: Actually, no, not locky... Just catchy... That's actually rather impressive~



It wasn't too well tensioned when we made this video, and Andrew has yet to tighten it, although, the secert to breaking in 3d printed cubes is something we like to call "Cubicle Weight Five"

Also, andrew is going to put in maru soft springs, instead of the weisu soft seen in this video


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah, doesn't look too good, hopefully this can be improved, looks cool.
Maybe the catching is from the 3d printing quality?


----------



## Sion (Dec 11, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> Yeah, doesn't look too good, hopefully this can be improved, looks cool.
> Maybe the catching is from the 3d printing quality?



Yeah, the corner base isn't too perfect because of the software limitations. Andrew also said it catches less with maru soft springs.

Currently, it can do one peice reverse with virtually no effort at all (feels like a normal turn rather than a cut) and standard is 45, albeit a bit loose because of the corner base.

I will be able to report on this cube soon.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 11, 2016)

Sion said:


> Yeah, the corner base isn't too perfect because of the software limitations. Andrew also said it catches less with maru soft springs.
> 
> Currently, it can do one peice reverse with virtually no effort at all (feels like a normal turn rather than a cut) and standard is 45, albeit a bit loose because of the corner base.
> 
> I will be able to report on this cube soon.


ooo video of that?


----------



## Sion (Dec 11, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> ooo video of that?



Maybe when Abo sends me the copy of our designs I can show you 

Honestly, if it wasn't for Abo, these would just be my own mere idea on paper. Thanks abo for making this entire thing possible!


----------



## aybuck37 (Dec 11, 2016)

Sion said:


> Maybe when Abo sends me the copy of our designs I can show you


Cool! I've never seen a 3d printed cubes before


----------



## Sion (Dec 11, 2016)

Dash Lambda said:


> Looks quite unstable and a bit locky, but great for a 3d-printed cube.
> Can't wait to see an injection-moulded prototype X3
> 
> EDIT: Actually, no, not locky... Just catchy... That's actually rather impressive~



We all hope we could get an Injection mold prototype.

Andrew and I are thinking of a stickerless cap design, focusing on a sort'of new technology called "deep-cut caps," much like caps on pyraminx center peices, particularly on the corners, and possibly even on the edges.


----------



## Abo (Dec 12, 2016)

So yea, this is the stickered prototype, it has some slight catches from imperfections in the model itself (mainly corner/edge base connection not being perfect) plus I'm not that great of a cuber by any means, switching out the springs from weisu soft to maru reduced them.

Sion will have this version on Friday so he can provide his own feedback then, and the 3D printed aspect of it has been reduced by chemically smoothing the plastic, so it isn't too scratchy, but it is a little unstable/floppy at the moment


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Dec 12, 2016)

awesome


----------



## willi pilz (Dec 12, 2016)

making your own 3x3 must be so cool. I like it.


----------



## Sion (Dec 13, 2016)

willi pilz said:


> making your own 3x3 must be so cool. I like it.



Yeah. It really is. you learn why the best of the best work and how speedcubes have evolved into those on todays market. You just need to have an idea, a little creativity, and a person who could help you make it a reality, and you have your very own cube design.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks exactly as i imagined from the designs. A little floppy. I'm sure much of that comes from the 3d printing though. 

In regards to your questions about the project outside the form, I think it got mentioned on the Delsone podcast. Or maybe it was another podcast.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm gonna be first to buy just sayin


----------



## Sion (Dec 14, 2016)

I posted a poll on if I should do a video unboxing of the Tempest Prototype I'm general cubing. Check it out!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 16, 2016)

That's awesome that this is going steady. Well done man


----------



## Sion (Dec 16, 2016)

Update: IT'S ARRIVING TODAY!!!!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 16, 2016)

Sion said:


> Update: IT'S ARRIVING TODAY!!!!


HYPEEEE!


----------



## asacuber (Dec 16, 2016)

When?


----------



## Sion (Dec 16, 2016)

Well, my 3d prototype. I'm trying to release a mass one somewhere in march but no solid guarentees


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 16, 2016)

Sion said:


> marfhx


???


----------



## Sion (Dec 17, 2016)

HERES THE UNBOXING!!


----------



## Dash Lambda (Dec 17, 2016)

Bayblades are still a thing? I remember being crazy about those years ago...

Anyway, looks good. The center cap issue is predictable given the tolerances you usually get with most 3D printers, friction fit is difficult to get right. As a first prototype, it looks very impressive. I look forward to seeing what it develops into.


----------



## Sion (Dec 17, 2016)

now... the hardest thing.... putting it on a shelf... for my beautiful eyes to lay on.... just letting it stay as a decoration, or rather a trophy.... of a journey I realized is long from done.


----------



## James Snowden (Dec 17, 2016)

Stickerless possible?


----------



## Sion (Dec 17, 2016)

James Snowden said:


> Stickerless possible?



Deep cut caps most likely will allow stickerless


----------



## Dash Lambda (Dec 18, 2016)

Sion said:


> Deep cut caps most likely will allow stickerless.


It's going to have caps, not split pieces?
... I like caps.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 18, 2016)

So do you have a tentative release date?


----------



## Sion (Dec 18, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> So do you have a tentative release date?



If you say it like that, yes. I would request more time with the community to make sure we can get a quality product. You can see that we aren't slacking or procrastinating because of the prototype, but there are some things that do need to be improved.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow! I'm so excited for your cube! The dedication to this cube, ever since its conception, has been amazing! I remember when it was still a concept, you were trying to come up with a name for it, didn't really like the Tempest  (voted for something else, don't remember what), I was very skeptical then! I still am now, but the skepticism has wore off a lot, and I want to wish you good luck on your creation, make something amazing!


----------



## SaberCubed (Jan 24, 2017)

wow sounds like it will be an awesome cube. i'm buying it for sure.


----------



## Sion (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys... I need to tell you something.

I'm not sure if this project is going to be continued or not. There has been so much going on, and the project is starting to derail. 

Abo has mentioned before that he would take a long break of roughly seven weeks . As of now, it's has been eight weeks and a day. I got nervous and went to try and contact him, but I got no response. That really dishatters me.

For Adam, I rarely heat from him. He was supposed to do 2x2, but I haven't heard from him in over a month.

Kian mansour was also on the team for 2x2, and he left as well (he left the group where we discussEd the project.)

As of now, I'm callin the probject possibly dead. Until I get any signs that we might continue, we will. But as of now, I'm not sure.

If anything, if something does pop up and we band together again to work on the puzzle, I'm sure we will, although thinga would be on a delay.

This has been just as hard for me to write this as it is probably hard for you to read it. I hope I can get back to you soon.

If this project is indeed dead, though, I would like to say thank you to everyone who took interest in this. It has been one of the first times in my whole life where I felt a community fully supported me. Doing this whole thing, having a team, and having the whole support of you guys is probably going to be one of the greatest highlights of my life. Thanks.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm sure you'll make it yet. It will evidently take more time than you were hoping, but whether you keep at this project or do something else, I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Sion (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a follow up poll to determine the fate of the tempest.

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/what-should-i-do-with-project-tempest.63797/


----------



## aybuck37 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sion said:


> Hey guys... I need to tell you something.
> 
> I'm not sure if this project is going to be continued or not. There has been so much going on, and the project is starting to derail.
> 
> ...


That's so sad/ Hope you can get back again.


----------



## Sion (Feb 8, 2017)

NeUral news:

The vote is in, aNd people want me to collab with cubicle labs. I'll see what I can do and stuff, but if they say yes, looks like this show us back on the road!


----------



## SaberCubed (Feb 8, 2017)

i hope it goes well!!! when your cube comes out i will be the first to buy it!!!


----------



## Sion (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm going go wait for my personal tram to respond. Cubicle labs just declined the offer for collaboration. Im kind of stuck on what to do. I dunno, but I'm really not sure... I need ideas, and fast. This project needs to be done. I made a promise to you that I would have a speedouble out, and I'm not going to break it.


----------



## Dash Lambda (Feb 9, 2017)

Sion said:


> I'm going to wait for my personal team to respond. Cubicle labs just declined the request for collaboration. I'm kind of stuck on what to do. I dunno, I'm really not sure... I need ideas, and fast. This project needs to be done. I made a promise to you that I would have a speedable cube out, and I'm not going to break it.


Slow down and relax.
You're doing this for fun, not because you were assigned it. None of us signed a contract with you or established a quota. You have no deadlines. We aren't gonna get impatient and yell at you, the world isn't going to run out of plastic in a month, it's all fine.

I'd suggest that, if you want to work on it when you don't have a modeler, you should start learning 3D modeling. You might have some fun with that. Then, maybe, you could save up for a 3D printer (they're getting cheaper and cheaper), or use Shapeways, or borrow someone else's printer (I'm sure _someone_ here has one), and start making prototypes, maybe bring them to competitions, get people's opinions, make changes, just take your time and see your options.

And it might be best not to try and approach companies, especially small ones, with a concept. Concepts take investment, and you can't expect a company to make that investment. Develop your concept, then approach companies with a cube.


----------



## Sion (Feb 28, 2017)

MAJOR Update: 

First off, we're back, as well as the project.

Now, the 3d prototype has no sort of caps or splits,only solid pieces. Since you can't create molds with only solid parts, this led to our group in a sort of debate on which to use. We chose neither. Instead, we have a third option, and this option will probably leave the community speechless.

Now, what makes this design so special? Well.. let's just say it has something to do with magnets.

Although I'm not the biggest fan of magents (you have me writing a whole post on this), I know they are a big trend in the cubing community. So, I thought of this when designing an in depth sketch of the corner.

There are three magnetic 3x3 cubes that are currently sold: Valk 3M, Weilong GTSM, and Gans 356 Air UM. however, I have a serious problem with them. It's not because they are magnetic, it's because you can't really do much with them. they are glued into the cube, making them virtually impossible to interchange other than to buy another and customize it with your own magnets, which is painstaking to do. And not just that, 50 dollars per cube is excessive and cost ineffective.

With the design we propose, a cuber will be able to add magnets, remove magnets, and even swap magnets for stronger and weaker options.

It is a Nine part Assembly, of a Major Stalk, three Faces, Base connector and foot, and three magnet insertion magazines. the three faces have their own minor that go into slots in the major stalk. they go through and meet at the bottom where connected by the feet. in front of the minor stalk insertions, behind the main wall of the majob stalk are three magnet magazines which have a magnet shaped hole in it so you can place magnets in them. 

Unfortunately, I can't show you the sketches, but I can tell you, they will sweep the cube world by storm.


----------



## Sitkhom (Feb 28, 2017)

Hyped! Hoping it releases soon enough!


----------



## Sion (Feb 28, 2017)

Sitkhom said:


> Hyped! Hoping it releases soon enough!


We hopeople somewhere before the end of this year that the tempest will be released, however we are still making gradual process.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 1, 2017)

How much weight will it add? That's my only concern


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 1, 2017)

Sion said:


> MAJOR Update:
> 
> First off, we're back, as well as the project.
> 
> ...


How much will is cost, roughly?

This cube sounds like it will be awesome!


----------



## Sion (Mar 1, 2017)

biscuit said:


> How much weight will it add? That's my only concern



Not sure, but I think not too much. Probably between the valk and Gans 356 v1.



CornerCutter said:


> How much will is cost, roughly?
> 
> This cube sounds like it will be awesome!



Not sure. I think i'd need an appraisal of a finalized prototype.


----------



## Sion (Mar 24, 2017)

Minor update.

we are starting on designing 2x2 and our choice of alignment mechanism is truly revolutionary. Just want to give you a Lil chance to know what we've been up to.


----------



## dskids (Mar 24, 2017)

Sion said:


> Minor update.
> 
> we are starting on designing 2x2 and our choice of alignment mechanism is truly revolutionary. Just want to give you a Lil chance to know what we've been up to.


Did you ever get a refined prototype of the 3x3 made?


----------



## Sion (Mar 24, 2017)

still working on the 3x3. we are making progress though.


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sion said:


> still working on the 3x3. we are making progress though.


crazy! Hope it goes well!


----------



## Sion (Apr 19, 2017)

I just want to say that Abo and I are on break until the summer so we can focus on schoolwork. I just don't want people to think we stopped or anything.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Apr 19, 2017)

We will still be working on it slowly up until summer, of course.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

Is there any update? Do you guys have a tentative release date yet?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 4, 2017)

Hoping for an early 2018 release. It is literally polishing it up now.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 4, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Hoping for an early 2018 release. It is literally polishing it up now.


Thank you! A price point, and can you please name a few cubes that the Tempest is similar to?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 4, 2017)

Hard to pinpoint, especially as the cube's features and varying aspects may tilt the puzzle's price one way or the other. Also, simmilar in what way?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Hard to pinpoint, especially as the cube's features and varying aspects may tilt the puzzle's price one way or the other. Also, simmilar in what way?


Like feel, flexibelity, etc. Think of how people compare a YAN3 to a Yuexiao.


----------



## Sion (Jun 5, 2017)

We aren't fully sure. Although I do own a 3d printed prototype, it is rather scratchy, but only because it was 3d printed. I assume it will have a feel between the valk and gans.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Sion said:


> We aren't fully sure. Although I do own a 3d printed prototype, it is rather scratchy, but only because it was 3d printed. I assume it will have a feel between the valk and gans.


Okay, thanks! Im hyped! 

I like both the valk and the Gan air, so I am even more excited about this cube now. Good luck! Valk is better though.


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 5, 2017)

When the Tempest is released, what retailers will it be available at? Ex: thecubicle, lightake, speedcubeshop, or somewhere else? Also, if it should feel like a air/ valk, i'm all in for it!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 5, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> When the Tempest is released, what retailers will it be available at? Ex: thecubicle, lightake, speedcubeshop, or somewhere else? Also, if it should feel like a air/ valk, i'm all in for it!


Probably any store that stocks qiyi products.


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 5, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Probably any store that stocks qiyi products.


So is this a qiyi subbrand you're talking about?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you have any idea of the price range yet? Hopefully not as $$ as the Cubicle Labs.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Hopefully not as $$ as the Cubicle Labs.


I know, seriously. I think that it will be about the price of a Gans cube because of the magnet feature (when is has magnets), ~$20 without magnets


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I know, seriously. I think that it will be about the price of a Gans cube because of the magnet feature (when is has magnets), ~$20 without magnets


Maybe


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 5, 2017)

Also, bear in mind that magnets are most definitely not the mostt 'revolutionary' feature of the cube (wink wink)


----------



## Sion (Jun 5, 2017)

Not to mention, the deluxe version (with everything needed for performance customizability) will cost probably less than a cubicle labs m cube. This does include multiple sets of magnets, lube for core and pieces, and one other thing I can't disclose 

There will be other lower leveled versions too, so don't worry.


----------



## Sion (Jun 5, 2017)

Just to keep you guys suspended, I want you to speculate on what this new undisclosable customizable option is


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 5, 2017)

Sion said:


> Just to keep you guys suspended, I want you to speculate on what this new undisclosable customizable option is


Knowing you, it is probably either different sets of springs, or bits and peices [(like center peices, edges, or corners) excluding caps and the like] with differing groove patterns and/or with weights, and/or made with different materials/softer plastic for a different feel/speed.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 5, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Knowing you, it is probably either different sets of springs, or bits and peices [(like center peices, edges, or corners) excluding caps and the like] with differing groove patterns and/or with weights, and/or made with different materials/softer plastic for a different feel/speed.


Wow, with that list it is probably one of those. 

My guess is different shades of stickers that can be interchanged or you can pick which shade it comes with.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Knowing you, it is probably either different sets of springs, or bits and peices [(like center peices, edges, or corners) excluding caps and the like] with differing groove patterns and/or with weights, and/or made with different materials/softer plastic for a different feel/speed.


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 5, 2017)

Besides the different springs, the other thing is basically the same idea.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 6, 2017)

A screw in the base of each piece to adjust the radius of the arc of the magnets.


----------



## Mudorios (Jun 6, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> A screw in the base of each piece to adjust the radius of the arc of the magnets.


 Like what Gans did with their corners?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 6, 2017)

Mudorios said:


> Like what Gans did with their corners?


Maybe. I don't have a Gans, it's just an idea I had. You could actually have two screws, one to control how far the magnets are from the core and another to control how far the magnets are from each other, but that's getting really complicated.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 15, 2017)

@Sion, @IamSpeedcubing, any update?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Aug 15, 2017)

Well, Abo is a bit busy rn so there will be a short delay.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 15, 2017)

u guys know that other people on this site are fluent in cad software (solidworks, autodesk, and fusion 360 for example *wink wink*) oh yeah and I haven't learned openscad yet. seems pretty interesting tho.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Aug 16, 2017)

Well then, hit me up in pms


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 17, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Well then, hit me up in pms



wot so you guys are actually just ditching your main design guy?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Aug 17, 2017)

No of course not. As of now, the Tempest is reserved for him, but we will work on other puzzles with other people.


----------



## Cuberrism (Aug 18, 2017)

Well I hope that you've revised your design a bit, to keep up with the modern releases. 
Also, good luck with QiYi on the project!


----------



## Sion (Oct 17, 2017)

I need to make this update.

I'm not really sure what is happening. I havent really seen any more from the design team I was working with (I'm sure Turn n' Burn was hit by Harvey, Haven't heard from Abo in over three months, Adrian has been on and off, but still of support.) And I'm honestly not sure what to make of the project anymore. I would love to continue, and I have made refined sketches of a more up to date mechanism, but I need some suggestions on how to move on from where I am, because I don't want to end up quitting this project without producing any marketed products.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 17, 2017)

Sion said:


> I need to make this update.
> 
> I'm not really sure what is happening. I havent really seen any more from the design team I was working with (I'm sure Turn n' Burn was hit by Harvey, Haven't heard from Abo in over three months, Adrian has been on and off, but still of support.) And I'm honestly not sure what to make of the project anymore. I would love to continue, and I have made refined sketches of a more up to date mechanism, but I need some suggestions on how to move on from where I am, because I don't want to end up quitting this project without producing any marketed products.


This is an awesome project! I know you won't give up!


----------



## Sion (Oct 17, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> This is an awesome project! I know you won't give up!



I just need an active team that is capable of innovating and materializing... which I'm not sure I have now.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 19, 2017)

Sion said:


> I just need an active team that is capable of innovating and materializing... which I'm not sure I have now.



What are all the thing you need help with?


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 19, 2017)

Sion said:


> I just need an active team that is capable of innovating and materializing... which I'm not sure I have now.



You know... I really hoped this project would go through, but I can see now that the problem lies with YOU. You rely on random people too much. Why don't YOU learn CAD and stop begging people for advice on here? From a professional standpoint, this looks like whining and not leaderlike. No one wants to work for a weak leader.


----------



## Sion (Oct 19, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> You know... I really hoped this project would go through, but I can see now that the problem lies with YOU. You rely on random people too much. Why don't YOU learn CAD and stop begging people for advice on here? From a professional standpoint, this looks like whining and not leaderlike. No one wants to work for a weak leader.



Hm... You have a good point there... I wanted to work with someone more experienced in CAD so we got more accurate prototypes. However, now that you brought it up, I think I might give a go at CAD.

There are a few things that I would like to point out, however.

1: I currently don't have money for a 3d printer if I so choose to print my puzzle without third parties. I don't want to ask for other people's money until I get a finalized model.
-I need to learn experience with CAD. I'm usually used to designing my puzzles with pen and paper, so 3D design is something I will need to learn on my own time. I'm sure I would make a degree of progress, but I'm sure it will take extra time, because I would need to probably learn on my own.
- I do have standardized tests, in which I thought having a group would help remove some pressure due to people working in collaboration. But as I know it didn't work as well as anticipated, but I'm sure I can address the 3d design issue on my own behalf and time. 

Thanks for your input. Will look into CAD ASAP.


----------



## Sion (Nov 8, 2017)

I am currently in the process of working solo. I'm not the best at blender, but I'm managing, and learning along the way. I do have a few design points though that I'm thinking, and I would like to know what cubers are most interested in when it comes to a cube.

Bumpy or smooth

Heavier or lighter

Tactile feel or gliding feel

Flexible or sturdier

Caps or splits

Squared off or rounded off corners

Crescented edges or the older style of edge rounding

Just a few things if anyone has preference.


----------



## VenomCubing (Nov 8, 2017)

Sion said:


> I am currently in the process of working solo. I'm not the best at blender, but I'm managing, and learning along the way. I do have a few design points though that I'm thinking, and I would like to know what cubers are most interested in when it comes to a cube.
> 
> Bumpy or smooth
> 
> ...



Mix of bumpy/smooth
Light
Gliding feel
Stable
Splits
Squared off corners
Crescent edges

Also, i prefer that cubes are easy to lube/unlube, and have no holes in the peices.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 8, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Mix of bumpy/smooth
> Light
> Gliding feel
> Stable
> ...


Everything the same for me, just Smooth.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 9, 2017)

Sion said:


> I am currently in the process of working solo. I'm not the best at blender, but I'm managing, and learning along the way. I do have a few design points though that I'm thinking, and I would like to know what cubers are most interested in when it comes to a cube.
> 
> Bumpy or smooth
> 
> ...



I want

smooth
lighter
gliding feel (the magnets give enough of a tactile feel)
a good middle of stability (just flexible enough to be forgiving- like a UM with green GES)
splits or caps work (I dont care)
Squared off corners
crescent edges


----------



## Sion (Nov 21, 2017)

Update:

Currently have rough part designs in blender (general shapes, edge, corner is starting to come to fruition.)

Basically, what this is is a complete overhaul from my original ideas for the tempest. Instead of a super fast and flexible cube as intended 1.5 years ago, I decided to make a controllable cube with a gliding smooth tactile feel, and slightly blocky to add stability. I do want a near full corner cutter (I'm aiming more for feel and stability over auxiliary things like full corner cutting. Reverse, however, will be addressed to be about a cubie to minimalize catching.) 

Corner will be slightly cut off at the end to remove some full square off catches, but not extremely rounded off as to cause corner twists. Edges of course will be crescented, though I'm not sure how much. Should it be a steeper or shallower crescent? 

I'm also trying to learn the finer details of blender design, if anyone is willing to assist me to show me how to do certain functions, but for the most part, things are looking good.

I hope this update gives you all a sense of hope with this cube.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 21, 2017)

Sion said:


> Corner will be slightly cut off at the end to remove some full square off catches, but not extremely rounded off as to cause corner twists. Edges of course will be crescented, though I'm not sure how much. Should it be a steeper or shallower crescent?


Right in the middle, maybe like an original Yuexiao or GAN like edge?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 23, 2017)

I believe I had mentioned earlier a 58mm version. Now I'm wondering about a 62mm version with ridges/sculpted tiles like most modern megaminxes. It would be awesome to have a purpose-built foot speedcube!


----------



## asacuber (Nov 23, 2017)

Advice: Don't go for too much of corner cutting, stick with 45-50 but reverse should be good

Also I emphasize more on effortless than range. Just my 2 cents tho.

Good to see progress!


----------



## Sion (Nov 27, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Advice: Don't go for too much of corner cutting, stick with 45-50 but reverse should be good
> 
> Also I emphasize more on effortless than range. Just my 2 cents tho.
> 
> Good to see progress!



Absolutely agreed. I am just focusing on feel and fluidity at this point, as most people care about that more than it can cut full round (if you seriously need that much cutting, please slow down.)

Also, is there anyone willing to just show me how to do certain things on blender in regards to modeling the cube? I used the knowledge I learned on my own accord to get rough stuff, but many of the specifics are hard to trace. I could find out how to do trickier tasks on my own if really needed; I will be able to complete the project faster if someone could show me first hand how to do certain functions vital to a fully functioning speedcube.

I do have a ton of school assignments, so the speed at which I am getting things done is rather slow (not saying nobody else has less work than myself.) I just feel if someone with more experience just mentored me a little further on how to do stuff, I could get prototypes out faster.

No, I'm not in desperate need of help or the cube will never be released, I'm just saying I would like to waste less time and be more efficient so I can get this cube out, and still have ample time to do school assignments.


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 27, 2017)

Sion said:


> Absolutely agreed. I am just focusing on feel and fluidity at this point, as most people care about that more than it can cut full round (if you seriously need that much cutting, please slow down.)
> 
> Also, is there anyone willing to just show me how to do certain things on blender in regards to modeling the cube? I used the knowledge I learned on my own accord to get rough stuff, but many of the specifics are hard to trace. I could find out how to do trickier tasks on my own if really needed; I will be able to complete the project faster if someone could show me first hand how to do certain functions vital to a fully functioning speedcube.
> 
> ...



Google is your friend.


----------



## Sion (Nov 27, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> Google is your friend.



Hahaha. I do agree. It's actually the reason why I got as far as I did when it comes to designing on my own (I didn't know about the Boolean effect or razor skills, and now I spam them.) 

The reason why I would like someone to teach me is because there are many specific tasks I don't exactly know how to word properly, it makes me lose unnecessary time trying to find stuff that I just find to be overly specific. 

Also, this is more personal, I benefit better when I see it being walked through with someone else, because I tend to ask tons and tons of questions to get an understanding of what I'm doing, and how to do it. I know how to describe what I want to do with images and cube hardware, but I can barely put it into words. 

Trust me, if I had more time, I would use google more. However, I feel personally that I'm spending too much time trying to find stuff, and the result is wasted time.


----------



## Sion (Feb 5, 2018)

Well, I kind of hit a roadblock: YJ has come out with a new cube prototype which is 75 percent of my concepts. I'm not going to want or tirade, but I want to congratulate YJ on beating me to it. It is essentially my cube ideas cross yuexiao pro. However, I do note there are things in their edge that could cause some qiyi sail-style m cut pops.

That said, I am going to switch stuff up in my design to make it more original, such as more V-tracks and maybe some areated parts (you'll get it.) I may ditch the conical corner, though not sure. All I will say, the tempest of 2018 is many times different from the tempest of 2016. Because of how much the tempest has changed, I'm going to refer it to as the Tempest 3V1 3x3.

I am also considering building a new team to expidite the design process, if anyone with knowledge on 3d software or to share ideas more closely. Can't seem to work it out myself, nor do I have the budget.


----------



## Sion (Feb 6, 2018)

The puzzle will be done by the end of 2018. 

I have recently came into contact with cube and puzzle designer NKCubed regarding cube designing and the puzzle I've been trying to release for the past two years. He responded, and he said he was glad to help.

Tempest by S-0 cube designs is now a sub brand of nice rubric! Since we both have great ideas for puzzles and our own design strategies (me being pencil-paper, him being CAD) can release many good cubes that we hope can have a positive impact on the community. 

I'm sure I'll be able to have the tempest out awfully soon now. Major development within the Tempest by S-0 name, and the 3V1.

Now... how is everyone thinking about a 2M1?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 6, 2018)

How is the clock coming along?


----------



## Sion (Feb 6, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> How is the clock coming along?


Hah. We will work on the CG1 after completion on the 3V1 and 2M1.


----------



## Sion (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh, forgot to mention: I decided to give my puzzle line a more mainstream naming system.
First character: cube Layer number or side event. A 3x3 would start with 3, 2x2 with 2, so on so forth. A pyraminx would start with p, megaminx with m, Skewb with S, Square one with Q, and clock with C. 

Second letter: Series number. Tempest By S-0 wants to make a cube for everyone. So we will have different series of cubes designed for different purposes performance wise. For instance, the 3x3 will be of the Versatile series, or well rounded cubes made in the name of being well all rounder cubes with superior performance. The 2x2 is in the "mass" series, focused on cubers who like heavier puzzles with centralised weight.

The final letter is the version number, denoting a version number. This is what denotes if a puzzle is a successor or predecessor to another puzzle in the series. So 3V1 means it's the first version of the versatile series 3x3. 


I hope you found this little tidbit interesting


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 7, 2018)

Looking forward to the 6F1 M!


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Feb 8, 2018)

Sion said:


> Oh, forgot to mention: I decided to give my puzzle line a more mainstream naming system.
> First character: cube Layer number or side event. A 3x3 would start with 3, 2x2 with 2, so on so forth. A pyraminx would start with p, megaminx with m, Skewb with S, Square one with Q, and clock with C.
> 
> Second letter: Series number. Tempest By S-0 wants to make a cube for everyone. So we will have different series of cubes designed for different purposes performance wise. For instance, the 3x3 will be of the Versatile series, or well rounded cubes made in the name of being well all rounder cubes with superior performance. The 2x2 is in the "mass" series, focused on cubers who like heavier puzzles with centralised weight.
> ...



I don't know if I like this... It's not epic like the Chinese cube names.

When is the 19M1 coming out?


----------



## Sion (Feb 9, 2018)

It only took a couple days with NKCubed..







Tempest by S-0 3V1. Unofficial successor to the 3V0 (2016 prototype)


----------



## Sion (Feb 9, 2018)

I would love your opinions on the exterior of the 3v1 compared to the 2016 prototype


----------



## Sion (Feb 10, 2018)

Like this if you want to see a stickered render!


----------



## Sion (Feb 12, 2018)

GREAT NEWS.

I went to the teacher in charge of 3d printing and my school, and he is allowing me to print the prototype! I will have it by the end of this week and probably set up next week.

I will set it up with Mojue M3 Hardware and printed in PLA from an FDM 3D printer. If there are any suggestions for how I should break it in, please don't hesitate to let me know. I really want to get this puzzle out soon.

I'll also make a long needed YouTube video of an update as well.


----------



## dskids (Feb 12, 2018)

Sion said:


> I really want to get this puzzle out soon.


Are you planning to market/sell 3D printed versions of this puzzle, or do you have someone lined up to mold it?


----------



## Sion (Feb 13, 2018)

dskids said:


> Are you planning to market/sell 3D printed versions of this puzzle, or do you have someone lined up to mold it?



I haven't seen Qiyi in a while... Considering FangShi or MoYu.


----------



## Sion (Feb 13, 2018)

oh yes: update!

I'm considering starting a crowdfund so I will be able to purchase a 3d printer for myself. I would try to raise roughly five thousand dollars to get a DLP 3D Printer, and Some resin as well, including some extra money on the side for extra resins or repair material. If anyone is willing, or knows someone willing, to get me to around 5,000 dollars USD so I can do this, let me know. 

Rewards will include a mass produced version of the 3v1 (if it happens,) or if you pay more, Prototype updates as they come along. I've yet to decide in the denominations or a deadline.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 13, 2018)

Like kickstarter? Or one person paying all the 5,000?


----------



## Sion (Feb 13, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Like kickstarter? Or one person paying all the 5,000?



Definitely a Kickstarter. If anyone would be interested. I don't think 5,000 is too much to ask for if it's crowdfunding.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 13, 2018)

Its worth a try!


----------



## Sion (Feb 13, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Its worth a try!



I also saw your question earlier; I'm not offended; don't worry. 

I think they may be interested with the general logic I have with the internals, and the fact if borrows aspects from multiple generations of speecubes. My goal is effortless and smooth, but controllable and easy to handle.

If anyone knows how to contact certain puzzle manufacturers, please let me know. I'm willing to share my designs.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 13, 2018)

I deleted it just after, just in case  Good Luck!


----------



## Sion (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm not exactly sure who to work with.

I'm not sure who would be willing to talk to me, or how I will be able to contact anyone; I don't have social media. Not to mention, I did contact rubiks and moyu two years back, no response yet. 

I'm sure I'll find someone. I'm not sure how to contact anyone though, and be able to get correspondance.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 13, 2018)

Sion said:


> I'm sure I'll find someone. I'm not sure how to contact anyone though, and be able to get correspondance.



I guess I'd try talking to theCubicle, Cube Depot, or SCS. They're not manufacturers ,but they'd know how to contact manufacturers.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 14, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I guess I'd try talking to theCubicle, Cube Depot, or SCS. They're not manufacturers ,but they'd know how to contact manufacturers.


I know thecubicle turned him down a while back.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 14, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> I know thecubicle turned him down a while back.


For helping with development. Just getting in touch with manufacturers might be different.


----------



## dskids (Feb 14, 2018)

Sion said:


> I'm not exactly sure who to work with.
> 
> I'm not sure who would be willing to talk to me, or how I will be able to contact anyone; I don't have social media. Not to mention, I did contact rubiks and moyu two years back, no response yet.
> 
> I'm sure I'll find someone. I'm not sure how to contact anyone though, and be able to get correspondance.


It's over a year later and you haven't even made a social media account for your brand yet? No wonder you haven't heard back from any manufacturers yet... they are not going to take you seriously unless you take your brand and products seriously and represent them in a professional manner.

I don't mean to come off as a jerk because I think it would be really cool if your designs came to market. But ideas don't just become products overnight... branding, marketing, supply chain, tooling, and manufacturing are huge pieces of the process that it seems like you haven't even considered yet.


----------



## Sion (Feb 15, 2018)

dskids said:


> It's over a year later and you haven't even made a social media account for your brand yet? No wonder you haven't heard back from any manufacturers yet... they are not going to take you seriously unless you take your brand and products seriously and represent them in a professional manner.
> 
> I don't mean to come off as a jerk because I think it would be really cool if your designs came to market. But ideas don't just become products overnight... branding, marketing, supply chain, tooling, and manufacturing are huge pieces of the process that it seems like you haven't even considered yet.



Social media is something I've mostly been weary off for the most part. I'll need to talk to my parents about it.


----------



## Sion (Feb 21, 2018)

Due to some printer errors, we are on a small delay. But here is a stickered look at the puzzle from microsoft paint:







Tell me: How do the stickers look? And how are the sticker shades?

Ps: Trying to get a 3d printed model to report to you guys soon. It's a bit complicated when you don't own your own 3-D printer.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 21, 2018)

Sion said:


> Due to some printer errors, we are on a small delay. But here is a stickered look at the puzzle from microsoft paint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Maybe a brighter blue would be good cuz it kinda looks like purple.


----------



## Sion (Feb 21, 2018)

I decided to compare the 3v1 of yesterday to the 3v1 of today. Doesn't time fly, and BOY did the internals change a ton.




Also decided to sneak in the new logo as a watermark. I won't put it on the white center to make it blind legal ootb.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2018)

Sion said:


> Due to some printer errors, we are on a small delay. But here is a stickered look at the puzzle from microsoft paint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the look of the cube and I look forward to the final product. This is personal preference on my part but I would prefer a lighter blue and a more lime green color shade. Other then that everything else looks great, keep up the good work.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 21, 2018)

My 2 cents on the sticker shades is: blue, green, white, and yellow look fine, although it's maybe a little hard to tell from a rendering. Red and orange are a bit close. If I was starting from scratch I'd replace orange with black, and red with hot pink. Use pretty much the rest of the color scheme you have there, maybe more mustard in the yellow. Non-standard, and I may be the only guy that likes it, so I don't expect you'll go for it. I'd resticker a stickered cube that way, and someday we'll have custom stickerless schemes.


----------



## Sion (Feb 21, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> My 2 cents on the sticker shades is: blue, green, white, and yellow look fine, although it's maybe a little hard to tell from a rendering. Red and orange are a bit close. If I was starting from scratch I'd replace orange with black, and red with hot pink. Use pretty much the rest of the color scheme you have there, maybe more mustard in the yellow. Non-standard, and I may be the only guy that likes it, so I don't expect you'll go for it. I'd resticker a stickered cube that way, and someday we'll have custom stickerless schemes.



Not a bad idea!!! I might include bright pink, bright blue, and black along with the cube as alternate sticker sheets.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Feb 21, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> maybe more mustard in the yellow.


Big up mustard yellow!
That’s all


----------



## Sion (Feb 22, 2018)

So a mustard yellow, not fluoro yellow? Got it..


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 22, 2018)

Will there be a stickerless option?


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 22, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> My 2 cents on the sticker shades is: blue, green, white, and yellow look fine, although it's maybe a little hard to tell from a rendering. Red and orange are a bit close. If I was starting from scratch I'd replace orange with black, and red with hot pink. Use pretty much the rest of the color scheme you have there, maybe more mustard in the yellow. Non-standard, and I may be the only guy that likes it, so I don't expect you'll go for it. I'd resticker a stickered cube that way, and someday we'll have custom stickerless schemes.


Yea, I like the color scheme overall, but I think it should just stick with red and orange, not black or pink. It would make for a better contrast, just it would throw people off when trying to solve.


----------



## Sion (Feb 22, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Will there be a stickerless option?



Due to the mechanism, Caps would probably be the better choice. though, I'm considering the choice between frosted and gloss finishes because of personal preferences.

I MAY look into trying to make a stickerless version of another 3x3 down the line, though.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 23, 2018)

Sion said:


> Due to the mechanism, Caps would probably be the better choice. though, I'm considering the choice between frosted and gloss finishes because of personal preferences.
> 
> I MAY look into trying to make a stickerless version of another 3x3 down the line, though.


Maybe stickerless like the Valk Power? Split caps?


----------



## Sion (Feb 25, 2018)

I want everyone to play "Spot the differences" between the 2016 prototype renders and the 2018 prototype renders.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 25, 2018)

Because it's confusing and kinda annoying, please either stop changing the title, or when you do, write the date that you changed it so that I know if there are actually more updates to the cube.


----------



## Sion (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Sion (Feb 27, 2018)

Some takeaways:
It is very fast, and probably the most fluid cube I own right now (Far more fluid than my yuexiao pro.) Corner cutting isn't exactly where I want it (45+ forward and 1/2 or 2/3 reverse) but it's probably because it is 3d printed. It is also abnormally fast, which is probably due to the texture. I'm sure a mass produced model will be more controllable and smoother than what is depicted here. The good thing is that whatever it can cut, it isn't extremely harsh feeling, and goes quite well with the rest of the turns. It is also PLA, and plastic does have an impact on performance.


----------



## Sion (Feb 27, 2018)

One day after review: this cube is like a zhanchi without any locking or popping issues. The similarities is that it shares the same corner cutting as the zhanchi, but much more effortless on the 3v1, so I don't anticipate it to be full. My cube is also just a little more flexible, and flows better than most flagships I've tried. If anyone is still interested, let me know. I wanted to be honest about performance.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 27, 2018)

Sion said:


> One day after review: this cube is like a zhanchi without any locking or popping issues. The similarities is that it shares the same corner cutting as the zhanchi, but much more effortless on the 3v1, so I don't anticipate it to be full. My cube is also just a little more flexible, and flows better than most flagships I've tried. If anyone is still interested, let me know. I wanted to be honest about performance.



Corner cutting is overrated. My old Zhanchi pops and has a really blocky feel, but on corner cutting alone it's fine. What you've described is, in my opinion, perfectly adequate corner cutting. What about center caps? It seems like they usually make a big difference in the feel of the cube, and I see in the video that you don't have them on. I was starting to get a little skeptical, and I was a little worried that the octagonal centers would result in some catching, but after watching the video and reading your description I'm actually really excited about this puzzle.


----------



## Sion (Feb 27, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Corner cutting is overrated. My old Zhanchi pops and has a really blocky feel, but on corner cutting alone it's fine. What you've described is, in my opinion, perfectly adequate corner cutting. What about center caps? It seems like they usually make a big difference in the feel of the cube, and I see in the video that you don't have them on. I was starting to get a little skeptical, and I was a little worried that the octagonal centers would result in some catching, but after watching the video and reading your description I'm actually really excited about this puzzle.



The cube is fine with caps, but I will need to mod the center bases a little down for them to fit properly. They stick out a little on the prototype, which would innately cause catching on any cube.


----------



## Sion (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm sorry if this post isn't too appropriate, but does anyone have questions about the 3v1?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 27, 2018)

Sion said:


> I'm sorry if this post isn't too appropriate, but does anyone have questions about the 3v1?


How big is it? 57mm? 56mm?


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 27, 2018)

Sion said:


> I'm sorry if this post isn't too appropriate, but does anyone have questions about the 3v1?



Sure. 

You mentioned the prototype is made of PLA. If you end up mass producing it, will that be the same? 

What size are you planning on? 

Have you talked to manufacturers yet? Do you have any better idea when it might be released and who will be manufacturing it?

I think you've mentioned that you weren't planning on making a magnetic version, but will there be room in the pieces for magnets to be added later?


----------



## Sion (Feb 27, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> How big is it? 57mm? 56mm?



the 2016 variant (black stickered one) was 55.5

The 2018 variant, the blue one I just uploaded, is 56.


----------



## Sion (Feb 27, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Sure.
> 
> You mentioned the prototype is made of PLA. If you end up mass producing it, will that be the same?
> 
> ...



I'm thinking ABS plastic, more durable. If capped, I may have a plastic "illusion" of 
Cheaper Plastic Caps and higher quality internals.

56mm in size.

I plan on working with Fangshi, QiYi, or MoYu. However, the fluidity and speed of the 3v1 reminded me of a Fangshi Puzzle. I'll probably ask the cubicle to contact them most likely. I haven't talked with QiYi in a while, and MoYu already has too many subsidiaries, though they may want to work with me. Maybe between mid 18 and early 19.

and I will make a magnetic version, since that is a popular trend now. I don't want a personal preference to interfere with a mass produced product.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 27, 2018)

What springs do you plan on using?


----------



## Sion (Feb 27, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> What springs do you plan on using?



I currently have M3 springs in the prototype. I plan on stronger springs though to make it more controllable.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 27, 2018)

Although I'm no pro, I would try to contact Moyu, Qiyi, etc and see that if you can get X money on kickstarter they will make it.


----------



## Sion (Feb 27, 2018)

I got a Contest for you!!!

Whoever gets a Large speedcube manufacturer to send me an Email ([email protected]), Will get a prize.

What is this so called prize?

There is a chance I will be getting a second 3d printed prototype... The winner of this giveaway will get one. Cool, huh?

Viable companies:

MoYu
Yuxin
GAN
QiYi
Shengshou
Fangshi

Rules: Send me what you would send out, and screenshots of conversations you had with them if you want to apply.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 27, 2018)

Sion said:


> I got a Contest for you!!!
> 
> 
> Rules: Send me what you would send out, and screenshots of conversations you had with them if you want to apply.



What would you want us to say?


----------



## Sion (Feb 27, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> What would you want us to say?



Basically there is a project I saw and that this person needed a larger company to talk and make negotiations with regarding this puzzle.


----------



## Sion (Feb 28, 2018)

A new update on performance:

I just did a spring swap with my Yuexiao Pro. Right now, I see this cube having serious potential on the market. It is stable, slightly blocky when turning slow and very, very fluid when turning fast. Interestingly, the cube is just slightly blockier when doing Slice moves, which inclines me to think that this cube would be heaven on earth for roux solvers. Corner cutting both ways has improved, though it isn't full.

Honestly, this cube performs almost exactly how I wanted it performance wise. No resistance turning that carried a layer along as much as you push it.

Also, Please vote in the poll. I want to have a good idea on who I should work with.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 28, 2018)

Sion said:


> Also, Please vote in the poll. I want to have a good idea on who I should work with.


I voted for Qiyi due to the fact that they are my favorite cube company at the moment in regards to there cubes, but I think that a company like Dayan might be more willing to help you out due to the fact that they are a smaller company right now and they might want to get there name back out on the market. I am probably wrong, but that is just my thought
I wish you the best though with any company, and I hope that everything works out. I am exited to see the mass produced version, and am glad to see your dedication to this cube.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sion said:


> A new update on performance:
> 
> I just did a spring swap with my Yuexiao Pro. Right now, I see this cube having serious potential on the market. It is stable, slightly blocky when turning slow and very, very fluid when turning fast. Interestingly, the cube is just slightly blockier when doing Slice moves, which inclines me to think that this cube would be heaven on earth for roux solvers. Corner cutting both ways has improved, though it isn't full.
> 
> ...


Good luck! I can't wait for the mass-produced version!


----------



## Sion (Feb 28, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I voted for Qiyi due to the fact that they are my favorite cube company at the moment in regards to there cubes, *but I think that a company like Dayan might be more willing to help you out due to the fact that they are a smaller company right now and they might want to get there name back out on the market. *I am probably wrong, but that is just my thought
> I wish you the best though with any company, and I hope that everything works out. I am exited to see the mass produced version, and am glad to see your dedication to this cube.



Actually... that is a wonderful idea!


----------



## Sion (Feb 28, 2018)

I want to show this poll to the company I will eventually work with. so please don't hesitate to vote!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 28, 2018)

Honestly, I vote Dayan or Fangshi. I think that if you could design a good 3x3 and bring it to an older company, it would be great for the company to bring the back, and it would also be good for you. People would say "Oh, he's really good at making 3x3's, he brought back old companies like Fangshi and Dayan".


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 28, 2018)

Sion said:


> I want to show this poll to the company I will eventually work with. so please don't hesitate to vote!



I am going for Qiyi. They are a great company and I think that is the place to work with.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 28, 2018)

Moyu isn’t going to work :/


----------



## dskids (Feb 28, 2018)

a) You are the designer, you should be deciding which manufacturing partner gives you the best opportunity to bring your idea to market and targeting them, not asking the community. 

b) You keep listing off these major manufacturers like they are lining up to work with you. Based on what you've already posted you haven't even heard back from most of them. How about you just focus on getting a conversation started, and then go from there... this poll is just pointless LARPing.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 28, 2018)

Sion said:


> Update: I got a response from moyu that they dont accept any more designs, which is a little setback, but they said it looked very smooth for a 3d printed model.
> 
> I also contacted gan because I made a facebook for Tempest (yay!). I hope to hear from GAN soon!





dskids said:


> a) You are the designer, you should be deciding which manufacturing partner gives you the best opportunity to bring your idea to market and targeting them, not asking the community.
> 
> b) You keep listing off these major manufacturers like they are lining up to work with you. Based on what you've already posted you haven't even heard back from most of them. How about you just focus on getting a conversation started, and then go from there... this poll is just pointless LARPing.


Yes, keep reaching out to the manufacturers. I would agree with @dskids, you should be making decisions like that. I understand how you would like to get other cubers opinions though. It is good to bounce ideas off of people sometimes although not for everything.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Sion (Mar 5, 2018)

Week later update:

Stats on the cube have gotten better than when it was OOTP. It is essentially a modern day version of an older day an cube now. I mean, there is some catching-, but because it is 3d printed. Corner cutting is past 45 and reverse is about almost a whole Cubie, and is snappy, though it blends well with the turns. I am now using Sail center caps over the printed ones, because the printed ones make the cube much more rattly. the sail ones do as well, but nowhere to that extent. I am sure the final product won't have this issue.

To summarise, 
Fast
Snappy 
Blocky
Tactile 
Sturdy
Fluid.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 5, 2018)

How have relations with companies gone? The only think in your list I dont like is blocky. Do you think it has to do with the 3D print? Or is it a design thing, if so, do you have plans to fix it? I’m getting excited that this may go to market


----------



## Sion (Mar 5, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How have relations with companies gone? The only think in your list I dont like is blocky. Do you think it has to do with the 3D print? Or is it a design thing, if so, do you have plans to fix it? I’m getting excited that this may go to market



The reason why it's blocky is mostly design, but it's akin to a dayan style blockiness. My goal was to completely eradicate floppiness. If you liked older Dayan cubes and wished they were more up to par, the 3v1 is for you.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 6, 2018)

Sion said:


> To summarise,
> Fast
> Snappy
> Blocky
> ...



Sounds good! Fast is awesome!


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 17, 2018)

Cool! I’d recommend Fangshi or Dayan, but there’s risk that they WON’T respond to you, as they are (pretty) inactive companies, especially the former.


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 17, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Cool! I’d recommend Fangshi or Dayan, but there’s risk that they WON’T respond to you, as they are (pretty) inactive companies, especially the former.


Fangshi may be inactive, but LimCube, a subset of FS, isn’t. They mainly do non WCA puzzles and shape mods, but they’re not really out of the question, on the chance that they might want to expand into WCA puzzles. I’m not saying that they definitely do want to expand, but maybe?


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 17, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> Fangshi may be inactive, but LimCube, a subset of FS, isn’t. They mainly do non WCA puzzles and shape mods, but they’re not really out of the question, on the chance that they might want to expand into WCA puzzles. I’m not saying that they definitely do want to expand, but maybe?


It’s not the problem that they want to expand but the problem that they aren’t active enough to accept or even look into it.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Mar 19, 2018)

make it buttery like the weilong


----------



## radmin (Mar 19, 2018)

I didn't actually read the entire thread so sorry if this was covered already...

Maru has done this in the past with the cx-3. 
Ask cyoubx if he has any advice


----------



## Sion (Mar 19, 2018)

I've decided it was a little while since an update, so I decided I would post one now.

After testing the current 3v1 prototype, I decided that it would be a good idea to modify the designs a little bit to ease up on the blockiness, and to make cuts a little more fluid. I'm also considering changing the crescent on the edge, though I may leave it for the sake of smoothness and fluidity. The center was rounded a little more compared to the prior version. Edge internals have changed slightly to make it smoother and more fluid, and in reducing blockiness. Corners remain the same from the previous version, unless it could be squared off, though I'm fine with how they are; there is already an anti corner twisting mechanism that I don't exactly want to say in public. I anticipate better fluidity and corner cutting with the recent edits.

I wonder how you feel about these small changes. in the cube.


----------



## Sion (Mar 19, 2018)

I rounded off the edges more, and I'm rather impressed with how it now looks. I think it might be stable enough, though it may need magnets.


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 19, 2018)

Interesting center design; only cubes I know that have it is the Thunderclap v2 and X Man Tornado; both meh cubes...


----------



## Sion (Mar 19, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Interesting center design; only cubes I know that have it is the Thunderclap v2 and X Man Tornado; both meh cubes...



Will it be meh now?


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice!
Those said cubes had weird catching problems, maybe due to their centers.


----------



## Sion (Mar 20, 2018)

Good news:

I contacted my library about my updated design in regards to printing; they agreed to print the newer prototype within the next couple of weeks! Cant wait to feed you into the performance updates!


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 20, 2018)

I’m not sure if anyone asked this already, but do you have an approximate release date? Getting sorta hyped for this cube!


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 21, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> I’m not sure if anyone asked this already, but do you have an approximate release date? Getting sorta hyped for this cube!



It’s still in early testing by the looks of it, he still has to get manufacturing set up, and then to make molds and him to test final prototypes, so earliest I’d say is June 2019


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Mar 22, 2018)

Inner anti-corner twist mech like the gan? And are those stickers gonna be stock shades they look reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal nice


----------



## Sion (Mar 22, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> It’s still in early testing by the looks of it, he still has to get manufacturing set up, and then to make molds and him to test final prototypes, so earliest I’d say is June 2019



I would say earliest being August 2018, actually, though that's being extremely generous. I still need to remind myself I am a sixteen year old Junior in highschool, and not a top designer who Has years of experience. 

I'm trying to pump this cube out soon; It's been two years since it's conception, and it's been a month since I seriously picked the project back up after a year long hiatus. I'm trying to get this cube out give or take a couple months from the YJ MGC, which happens to be loosely similar to the 3v1, though there are clear differences, or maybe another flagship that's in similar stages as of the 3v1. I'm trying to get a prototype with full reverse corner cutting for the most part; Maybe past 45 for standard; standard cutting is really auxilliary and superficial.

I love older speedcubes, and I love cubes that have throwback feels (My main is the yuexiao pro, and believe it or not my backup is a chilong) and I want to bring a cube with an older feel but up to par performance onto today's market.

I loved the first prototype (couldn't stop turning it no matter what), but it's reverse was extremely snappy and uncomfortable, and it wasn't good at all. However, it's antipop was superb and turning was pristine, and retro in a way. It was like a zhanchi that couldn't pop, basically.

I hope that by normalizing the centers and doing some light modifications to the internals, I can nullify these bad things, though I'm happy I saved the original prototype files; they make good for a foot cube if the next model is too flexible.


----------



## Sion (Mar 29, 2018)

I felt it was time to give y'all an update on where development was at, because quite a few things happened since I last posted.

I will have the components for the second prototype this upcoming friday (!). I ordered some set up tools and moyu stickers from the Cubicle, so hopefully they arrived soon.

On the topic of the cubicle....

I asked them via order comment AND inquiry if they were interested in testing the 3v1 prototypes (!!!) I live 30-ish minutes from the warehouse, making this possible. I cant wait to hear about their interest.

I anticipate the next prototype to be somewhat less stable than the first, though more fluid and tactile.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Mar 29, 2018)

Sion said:


> I asked them via order comment AND inquiry if they were interested in testing the 3v1 prototypes (!!!) I live 30-ish minutes from the warehouse, making this possible. I cant wait to hear about their interest.
> 
> 
> > Can we get to test it out too?
> ...


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Mar 29, 2018)

Oops, messed up formatting. It's my first time here...


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 29, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> Oops, messed up formatting. It's my first time here...


No worries. Also, Welcome to the forums, and I am glad that you have joined.


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 29, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> Oops, messed up formatting. It's my first time here...



There's also an option to edit your post, as well. I've done it before too.


----------



## Galcor117 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sion said:


> I felt it was time to give y'all an update on where development was at, because quite a few things happened since I last posted.
> 
> I will have the components for the second prototype this upcoming friday (!). I ordered some set up tools and moyu stickers from the Cubicle, so hopefully they arrived soon.
> 
> ...


Cool but I’m not sure if they would be willing to test it. They’re just a store after all.


----------



## Sion (Apr 7, 2018)

Just curious. Would everyone prefer if the corners were squared off?

(all Iteration 2 flows nicely, but has lackluster corner cutting due to center- corner catching (it's a semi-internal catch, the external ledge on the corner doesn't snag on the center cap)

Also, on the topic of a magnetic version, I'm considering that the magnets are very strong to maybe add control if the final product is too fast. I expect the final product could be floppy (Due to the nature of the internals, I doubt it could get as floppy as something like the Mars, 357, or the recent feijue). I do expect it could be extremely fast, meaning It will be likely a mass produced version could arguably be lighter than even the Air S to mitigate any sort of layer carry that can result in overshooting. I may also have it come with slightly firmer springs to add to control.

There is indeed a ton of airspace being added to the cube as it's being updated, but I hope my corner base concept could remove any form of internal instability.

In the end, I'm hoping for a 3x3 reminiscent of an old dayan cube without all the catching and popping issues, as so it could be a viable option on the market.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Apr 7, 2018)

Sion said:


> Just curious. Would everyone prefer if the corners were squared off?
> 
> (all Iteration 2 flows nicely, but has lackluster corner cutting due to center- corner catching (it's a semi-internal catch, the external ledge on the corner doesn't snag on the center cap)
> 
> ...


Do whatever you think is fine. Squared off corners looks cool, but they might cause catching. About the internal catching issue, if there are center stalks, probably thin them down more, so the corner won't get stuck on that. Also, try to fill in the airspace. Out of my experience, it makes the cube a little loud and clacky.


----------



## Galcor117 (Apr 7, 2018)

Maybe have the corners like a yuexiao pro


----------



## Sion (Apr 7, 2018)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> Do whatever you think is fine. Squared off corners looks cool, but they might cause catching. About the internal catching issue, if there are center stalks, probably thin them down more, so the corner won't get stuck on that. Also, try to fill in the airspace. Out of my experience, it makes the cube a little loud and clacky.



Surprisingly, the 3d prototypes are exceptionally quiet. I'm just doing part reductions to get rid of some catching issues.

Something I learned about corner cutting: It's really dependent on the corner base. I don't want to get into too much detail, but the way my corner is set up gives the cube a narrower cutting angle (Not how much it cuts, but how the cubies shift to allow the cube to cut.) The base of my corner is designed to move all the cube's friction to the center of the cube as compared to spread out evenly (which most speedcubes seem to be doing), which I hope allows for more compact and controlled turning. 

I'm not sure if many people will like the 3v1 immediately because it is just so alien compared to what we have today (Like, extremely alien), but I hope the 3v1 provides a basis for a new era of cube design.


----------



## Sion (Apr 13, 2018)

Tomorrow is my big day visiting the Cubicle warehouse! I cant wait to show them parts from the two versions of the cube (Unfortunately I could only salvage the edges from the spraypaint disaster of the blue one). I anticipate we will probably talk design too. The cubing community is watching!

If anyone wants me to ask the cubicle anything regarding this project, please comment!


----------



## Galcor117 (Apr 13, 2018)

Did you set an appointment? I still fail to see how the cubicle can really help you...


----------



## Sion (Apr 13, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Did you set an appointment? I still fail to see how the cubicle can really help you...



Yes I have, at 3:00 p.m. est. 

They could help by testing hardware, and maybe I can brainstorm something up with Chris Tran if he is there. Great minds think alike XD.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sion said:


> Tomorrow is my big day visiting the Cubicle warehouse! I cant wait to show them parts from the two versions of the cube (Unfortunately I could only salvage the edges from the spraypaint disaster of the blue one). I anticipate we will probably talk design too. The cubing community is watching!
> 
> If anyone wants me to ask the cubicle anything regarding this project, please comment!


Awesome!! I can't wait for it to be mass produced, I will definitely get one!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 13, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Awesome!! I can't wait for it to be mass produced, I will definitely get one!


If it does come to fruit. Ill buy it also!


----------



## Sion (Apr 13, 2018)

By the way, my secret hope is thst chris tran polymer coats it to remove tolerance issues and makes it feel more like a final product (ish)

Like this comment if you hope he does that XD.


----------



## Galcor117 (Apr 13, 2018)

The best thing CT can probably give you is tips on how to the make the Tempest more compatible with coatings lol


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 13, 2018)

Sion said:


> Tomorrow is my big day visiting the Cubicle warehouse! I cant wait to show them parts from the two versions of the cube (Unfortunately I could only salvage the edges from the spraypaint disaster of the blue one). I anticipate we will probably talk design too. The cubing community is watching!
> 
> If anyone wants me to ask the cubicle anything regarding this project, please comment!


Awesome. 

What do they recommend doing for bringing it to the market? Moyu, Qiyi, Dayan?


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Apr 14, 2018)

What happened? Did everything go well?

did you buy some cubes


----------



## Sion (Apr 16, 2018)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> What happened? Did everything go well?
> 
> did you buy some cubes



My visit went well.

I might buy cubes if I go again.


----------



## Galcor117 (Apr 16, 2018)

Sion said:


> My visit went well.
> 
> I might buy cubes if I go again.


But what happened...
What did you discuss


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 16, 2018)

Did they like it? Any future plans with them?


----------



## Sion (Apr 16, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> But what happened...
> What did you discuss



Not allowed to say much. But I can offer that something *very* exciting happened (can't say however)

They did like it. Jules Malang met me at the front, and said it was the smoothest 3-d printed cube he has ever tried. Keep in note this was without large amounts of internal sanding, and with center caps on.

Aside from that, I can't spoil or say much, as agreed with Phil, though we did discuss key points.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 16, 2018)

Sweet Sweet! Estimated time frame now? Great news though!



Spoiler: Plot Twist



Its the new cube they talked about in the video on long name cold guy who is Michael long last names brother......


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 17, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Sweet Sweet! Estimated time frame now? Great news though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Michael Kapiataitokiqaluk*

nice theory though


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 17, 2018)

Sion said:


> Not allowed to say much. But I can offer that something **very* exciting happened (can't say however)*
> 
> They did like it. Jules Malang met me at the front, and said it was the smoothest 3-d printed cube he has ever tried. Keep in note this was without large amounts of internal sanding, and with center caps on.
> 
> Aside from that, I can't spoil or say much, as agreed with Phil, though we did discuss key points.


Oooh are you ever gonna be able to say in the future now im interested


----------



## Sion (Apr 17, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> *Michael Kapiataitokiqaluk*
> 
> nice theory though



I actually tried the BaoFengXue Blizzard.

It isn't the 3v1, I can confirm.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Apr 17, 2018)

Sion said:


> I actually tried the BaoFengXue Blizzard.
> 
> It isn't the 3v1, I can confirm.


Was the Blizzard good? is it actually real or did cubicle make you say this looool
Did everyone at thecubicle try the cube? Everyone liked it, right? Did Chris polymer coat it? 
ooh i have a theory
thecubicle is going to help you produce and modify the tempest 3v1?
ooooooor they agreed to hook you up with a company to help produce it
ooooooooooooooor chris just polymer coated it idk


----------



## Galcor117 (Apr 17, 2018)

Sion said:


> I actually tried the BaoFengXue Blizzard.
> 
> It isn't the 3v1, I can confirm.


Of course it isn’t. the video was made way before your visit lol.

It’s also going to take a lot of time for a company to officially release it. Takes forever to ship to China and get it shipped back, they may edit the pieces (maybe completely), procrastinate (some honestly do), give no response, or just reject it and waste maybe around a month’s time.
Fair warning


----------



## Sion (Apr 27, 2018)

Felt like posting a casual update.

I currently have renders for a third iteration of the 3v1.

This prototype is NOT going to be printed from my public library. Rather, the new 3v1 will be printed via...

Shapeways!

Now, I am debating what material I should use. Currently, I am considering using White Strong and Flexible Polished. However, I am not sure if this is what I should use because of potential tolerance issues. 

Any ideas to what I should print the next prototype with? I am between HP Ultrajet Black and White Strong and Flexible Polished.


----------



## Sion (Apr 28, 2018)

Well, I kinda did and didn't clickbait you at the same time.

I looked at the files for the prior two iterations of the 3v1, and made a cube with the two sets of cubies. Out of it came a new puzzle, which looked actually rather nice. I call it the Tempest 3s1. It looks kind of like the first iteration from the outer appearance.

S stands for start, or a budget cube line from tempest.

It isn't as developed as the 3v1 (the new iteration is looking even crazier and daring than before, though the internals are largely unchanged) but I hope it could be a buffer cube to bring back an old cubing tradition into the modern day.... I won't say.

I will post images of the iteration 3 3v1 and 3s1 shortly after this is posted.


----------



## Sion (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Hazel (Apr 28, 2018)

Sion said:


>


Love it!! Can't wait for the release, I'll totally get the Tempest 3V1 M


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 28, 2018)

Do you have a price point? Also, (this may be a silly question) is the complete(sellable) cube going to be 3-d Printed?


----------



## Sion (Apr 28, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Do you have a price point? Also, (this may be a silly question) is the complete(sellable) cube going to be 3-d Printed?



If I can't find a mass marketer, be warned that (after doing pricing on shapeways) The 3V1 would be about $160, which is 10x the price I want it to be if mass produced. Ironically, because of the file sizes, the 3S1 would be priced even higher than the 3v1.

I anticipate the 3v1 to be between 15-19 dollars US.

A magnetic would be between 23-27 dollars US

I anticipate the 3s1 between 5-9 dollars US. 

A magnetic would be between 13-17 dollars US. 

I don't want to hitch the price too much. I would much rather do the talking with the company, but those are the price ranges I hope my cubes fall under. I plan to do this with more dense and simple packaging, because in actuality, what do you need all the little tidbits for? I might make packaging black with a matte finnish and glossy blue foil designs for the 3V1, and green foil designs for the 3S1. I kind of want each of my cube lines to have their own special color they can be characterized with. 

Of course down the line I'll work with these two and future events to create bundles with all the fun little tidbits.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Apr 28, 2018)

Polished plastic would probably be best, since, well uhh... idk
Can we see the new mechanism if you made any changes? We'd most likely be happy to give you feedback on how the cube might perform based on that!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2018)

As a tangent, I love that the cube is called the Tempest because The Tempest is the name of one of Shakespeare's plays, and one of the main characters in that play is named Miranda and that's also my name


----------



## Sion (Apr 29, 2018)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> Polished plastic would probably be best, since, well uhh... idk
> Can we see the new mechanism if you made any changes? We'd most likely be happy to give you feedback on how the cube might perform based on that!



If this cube were as similar as comparing the yuexiao to the valk, sure.

This cube is completely something we haven't seen yet. Kind of like comparing an Alpha V to the GuHong.

*if* a more polished prototype worked, I'm very sure a company would look at the images and run with them. 

I would like the cube to come to fruition first.


----------



## Sion (Apr 30, 2018)

Random thought: Should the 3s1 have the octagon caps, or the perfectly smooth caps?

Also, should I make the centers of the 3s1 rounder than those of the 3v1?


----------



## Galcor117 (Apr 30, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Interesting center design; only cubes I know that have it is the Thunderclap v2 and X Man Tornado; both meh cubes...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 30, 2018)

Gans Air?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 30, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Will there be a stickerless option?


Yeah, stickers feel lumpy in my hands and I like stickerless, all of my cubes except two GTS is stickerless


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (May 1, 2018)

If you find a way to reduce catching with octagon caps, go for it. If you want to save time since it's a budget cube, definitely go for the smooth caps. 
And maybe don't make it as big. It's a budget cube, it should be a little worse than the more high end speedcubes.
But don't just take my opinion. Go with whatever you think is good


----------



## Sion (May 1, 2018)

Alright. so I am playing with the iteration two prototype, which consists of 3s1 corners and centers and iteration 3 3v1 edges (the iteration one edge is the 3s1 edge, the iteration two edge is identical to the iteration 3 edge)

-fast *very fast* Iteration one/3s1 edges have more surface contact than Iteration three/3v1 edges. likewise, 3v1 corners have more surface contact than 3s1 corners.
- tactile
-not exactly smooth because it is a 3d print, but very much speedcubable.


I can't wait to print through shapeways with the next iteration! It will give me a better idea of the calibur of the puzzle I am releasing.

I just switched to yan 3 springs for iteration 2 testing. corner cutting is past 45, reverse one cubie. For a 3d print, wow.

Edit: might of accidentally given out a motive for releasing the 3s1. Can you figure it out?


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (May 1, 2018)

Sion said:


> Alright. so I am playing with the iteration two prototype, which consists of 3s1 corners and centers and iteration 3 3v1 edges (the iteration one edge is the 3s1 edge, the iteration two edge is identical to the iteration 3 edge)
> 
> -fast *very fast* Iteration one/3s1 edges have more surface contact than Iteration three/3v1 edges. likewise, 3v1 corners have more surface contact than 3s1 corners.
> - tactile
> ...


Gives you a better idea of the calibur of the puzzle you're releasing?


----------



## Sion (May 5, 2018)

Just a curious question:

From the hardware of the 3v1 (Now YAN 3 springs because they are significantly smoother) What magnets should I use in the 3v1? Strong or weak? 

the 3v1 (iteration 2) is pretty darned fast.


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 5, 2018)

strong


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 5, 2018)

weak..... but noticable


----------



## teboecubes (May 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> weak..... but noticable


agreed


----------



## UnknownCuber (May 6, 2018)

Somewhere in the middle?


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 6, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> strong


Agreed, on the strong part : )


----------



## Sion (May 6, 2018)

*If this comment gets five likes, I'll put a request for permission (from my parents) to buy the iteration 3 prototype from shapeways*

Let's see who is more excited: the reddit community, or the speedsolving community!


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (May 7, 2018)

Or you can just send us the files and we can print ourselves, it might be cheaper to just save up printing money for a whole printer
Also on the topic of springs: have you tried maglev yet?


----------



## Sion (May 7, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> Or you can just send us the files and we can print ourselves, it might be cheaper to just save up printing money for a whole printer
> Also on the topic of springs: have you tried maglev yet?



The design is unique ( there are only two other cubes on the market that I can say somewhat remotely resemble the 3v1, though I won't say) And I don't exactly want it stolen if this is to be another form of income. Not just that, shapeways prints are of a higher quality print than home 3d printers, mainly due to the fact that SLS technologies don't require supports, while FDM technologies do. Supports unfortunately throw the symmetry of cubies off, leaving much to be desired in what could be considered a valid representation of a final version. 

I once liked Yuexiao Pro/GTS2 springs, but the YAN 3 has much nicer springs from my testing, so the iteration 3 will most likely contain that particular spring set. Maglev isn't too exciting to be because over time, magnets lose strength, and the fact there are magnets repelling, a cube could be much less stable and floppy.


----------



## xyzzy (May 7, 2018)

Sion said:


> *If this comment gets five likes, I'll put a request for permission (from my parents) to buy the iteration 3 prototype from shapeways*
> 
> Let's see who is more excited: the reddit community, or the speedsolving community!


If you _don't_ get five likes, will you give up on this project? If not, then why ask for likes at all?



Sion said:


> What magnets should I use in the 3v1? Strong or weak?
> 
> the 3v1 (iteration 2) is pretty darned fast.


How on Earth do you expect anyone but you (and whoever else you're working with for the designs) to know what's good for a cube we have no information about beyond "it's pretty darned fast" and a couple of pictures? Print the cube, try different magnets, let some fast people try the different magnet strengths, pick the winning combination. If you don't know any fast people who are willing to put in hours to test the cubes for you, just pick whatever _you_ prefer, because you're the only one with the actual cube/prototype. (Honestly though, it should be pretty easy to find testers, given how well received this thread has been; this shouldn't be a problem as long as you're not being paranoid about people leaking your revolutionary designs.)


----------



## Sion (May 7, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> If you _don't_ get five likes, will you give up on this project? If not, then why ask for likes at all?



I just want an idea of how immediate people want to the see the process happen. That's all.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (May 7, 2018)

Neodymium magnets don't really decrease in strength, at least not in a few hundred years. 
If your magnetic cube feels weaker in magnetic strength then compared to when it was new, that's because some magnets might've fallen out inside the pieces.
However, maglev magnets won't really fall out because the ring in the magnet stuck in the screw, and it won't really go anywhere unless you unscrew the thing out.


----------



## Sion (May 10, 2018)

Well then!

I just ordered the 3v1 prototype off of shapeways in white strong and flexible polished!

It costed about $156 for the cube without tax and everything, and the actual order in itself was about $179. That is the price of three Air SMs And and an MGC

We must thank the lord for discount codes. Seriously. I could've bought so many cubes with the price of the 3v1


----------



## Sion (May 12, 2018)

I can confirm it will arrive this upcoming monday (Shapeways underestimates themselves on how fast they are.)

I am sure this prototype will feel more like an actual competition-worthy speedcube than the other two due to the quality of the print. I won't need to sand it to the point of where the cubies are uneven with one another (as in the case of the second iteration.) It will also be smoother, and it will give me a better idea of how it will feel as a final product. 

If it feels *extremely* good, I might even make it my main. Stay tuned!


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 13, 2018)

Is it in stickerless/ three/four piece corners ?


----------



## Sion (May 13, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Is it in stickerless/ three/four piece corners ?



It is one piece cubies like the other two. I will split the parts 4 part corner, 3 part edges once I have a prototype that I would main, even as a 3d print. I want the 3v1 to be absolutely perfect for production.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 13, 2018)

Sion said:


> It is one piece cubies like the other two. I will split the parts 4 part corner, 3 part edges once I have a prototype that I would main, even as a 3d print. I want the 3v1 to be absolutely perfect for production.


So four piece corners like MF3RS2 does, and the edges are three piece as in Valk?


----------



## Sion (May 13, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> So four piece corners like MF3RS2 does, and the edges are three piece as in Valk?



The edge split is something new, but the corner is split like a little magic or an mf3rs2.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 17, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## Sion (May 18, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Any updates?



The shapeways print came early this week. 100 percent infill, so the final weight was 144 grams (oof). 

Because of the polyamide plastic And infill, it was slower and heavier, and more flexible, but the actual feel is very smooth and tactile. Best way to describe it is a new cube with the tactile nature of older cubes.


----------



## Galcor117 (May 18, 2018)

Sion said:


> The shapeways print came early this week. 100 percent infill, so the final weight was 144 grams (oof).
> 
> Because of the polyamide plastic And infill, it was slower and heavier, and more flexible, but the actual feel is very smooth and tactile. Best way to describe it is a new cube with the tactile nature of older cubes.


Explain how a cube can be heavy, flexible, and tactile and the same time.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 19, 2018)

Sion said:


> The shapeways print came early this week. 100 percent infill, so the final weight was 144 grams (oof).
> 
> Because of the polyamide plastic And infill, it was slower and heavier, and more flexible, but the actual feel is very smooth and tactile. Best way to describe it is a new cube with the tactile nature of older cubes.


You mean SOLID PIECES?!


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (May 26, 2018)

Heavier than a Rubik's brand


----------



## Sion (Jun 17, 2018)

This update is obligatory. 

I have word from the person printing the iteration four.

Without lube, sanding down print lines, or tensioning, the fourth iteration has almost line to line reverse and almost 45 forward. I can only imagine what sanding and tensioning and a proper lubing can do to this cube.


----------



## Sion (Jun 22, 2018)

This is just a random average of five I did. Since this is my thread, I felt like posting it here. I hope you all enjoy! Please read the bottom of the description!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 22, 2018)

Sion said:


> This is just a random average of five I did. Since this is my thread, I felt like posting it here. I hope you all enjoy! Please read the bottom of the description!


Yeah, but it's your thread for your storm cube. You want to treat this thread like a business, even though it's yours, you shouldn't just do whatever you want with it.
Like blogging ao5s in your pjs.

Unless that cube is the tempest 3xv1, which it doesn't look like.


----------



## Sion (Jun 22, 2018)

In case you haven't figured it out yet, the cube in the video is the Fourth iteration of the Tempest 3v1, printed black with FDM, sanded. Unlike the other prototypes, this one is a cube I can definitely see people purchasing as a viable speedcube (honestly I didn't report on the second and third iterations because they were complete and utter garbage.)

The Tempest 3v1 (current version is unmagnetic) is very light but reliable with a tactile feel. Unlike most cubes, the 3v1 manages stable turning and structure even without the use of magnets. Best way to imagine the feel of the 3v1 is a cross between the Thunderclap V1 and the GTS2.

Forward corner cutting is *just* under 60 degrees, and reverse is one cubie with little effort, and line to line with some effort.

I'm very happy with this model!



GenTheThief said:


> Yeah, but it's your thread for your storm cube. You want to treat this thread like a business, even though it's yours, you shouldn't just do whatever you want with it.
> Like blogging ao5s in your pjs.
> 
> Unless that cube is the tempest 3xv1, which it doesn't look like.



I will take this as a compliment because it *is* the Tempest 3v1.


----------



## Sion (Jun 22, 2018)

You really think I really would share a video that wasn't Tempest related? Ghawww! You should know me a little better by now after two plus years of development


----------



## sqAree (Jun 22, 2018)

The slice moves seem a bit awkward in the video. Just me?
Also that cube is loud, or is it just the recording?


----------



## Sion (Jun 22, 2018)

sqAree said:


> The slice moves seem a bit awkward in the video. Just me?
> Also that cube is loud, or is it just the recording?



It is exceptionally loud, but it's probably more due to the texture of the cubies not being perfectly smooth. the insides do still have some print lines, though they aren't big enough to impact performance to a severe degree. I still imagine the cube would be much better off without them, though.

It's also PLA, so slices were a little awkward. they flow better with softer plastic, which PLA is really not soft at all.

My slice turns are also awkward because of turning style, so eh XD Not much that I can say. they weren't too bad though.

I also did a spring swap from MGC to YAN 3 springs after the video, which seemed to help fluidity.


----------



## Galcor117 (Jun 23, 2018)

sqAree said:


> The slice moves seem a bit awkward in the video. Just me?
> Also that cube is loud, or is it just the recording?


all I know is that the audio is... simply bad


Sion said:


> Unlike the other prototypes, this one is a cube I can definitely see people purchasing as a viable speedcube (honestly I didn't report on the second and third iterations because they were complete and utter garbage.)
> 
> 
> Forward corner cutting is *just* under 60 degrees, and reverse is one cubie with little effort, and line to line with some effort.


Uh I remember you saying that the previous models were amazing.
Also can we actually see performance instead of some solves? I’m not against a video of solves, I just think that it’ll be much more helpful to see it in action than seeing you relentlessly praising it.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Jun 23, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> all I know is that the audio is... simply bad
> 
> Uh I remember you saying that the previous models were amazing.
> Also can we actually see performance instead of some solves? I’m not against a video of solves, I just think that it’ll be much more helpful to see it in action than seeing you relentlessly praising it.


Here's how to do it
1. Go to world's
2. Find FAZ
3. Get some solves from FAZ
4. Give us scrambles and times (with the video too)
We can compare it to his averages


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 23, 2018)

Sion said:


> You really think I really would share a video that wasn't Tempest related? Ghawww! You should know me a little better by now after two plus years of development


Knowing you, I was expecting something early-insane-cuber-style announcement that the cube was in and that you had a video for all of us to see and maybe a poll to know whether or not to get it printed in white plastic.
And you didn't indicate that it was the cube in the video post. And you didn't change the title either.
All of which, based on how you've reacted to developments of your cube in the past, indicated to me that the cube wasn't the tempset.

The cube looks rather locky/catchy.
Yeah, and loud.


----------



## Sion (Jun 24, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> Knowing you, I was expecting something early-insane-cuber-style announcement that the cube was in and that you had a video for all of us to see and maybe a poll to know whether or not to get it printed in white plastic.
> And you didn't indicate that it was the cube in the video post. And you didn't change the title either.
> All of which, based on how you've reacted to developments of your cube in the past, indicated to me that the cube wasn't the tempset.
> 
> ...



It was printed with PLA and sanded, so it's more of the plastic that causes the issue. PLA isn't as soft, and consequently, makes it harder to break in. The video shown it before further breaking in and setup.

I also want to add that this prototype was non magnetic, and that the internal mechanism isn't perfectly flush do the presence of printing lines, so of course there will be catches and loud noises. It isn't exactly injection molded.

I want to just walk everyone through my development process to show the effort going into this cube other than just to do a small announcement of the final iteration like most other cube companies and say after the matter that it took a while to develop.

As to why I said the other prototypes were good, I was talking in terms relative to other 3D printed hardware I have tried. This iteration is much better in terms of raw performance relative to the other iterations, and this prototype is more comparable to a mid range speedcube. 

I still want to strongly stress two things: this is my very first speedcube, therefore, still learning. What is further a challenge is my reason for designing the cube: it isn't just a new person developing a speedcube following other cubes as a strict guide line. There are a lot of internal mechanical differences to address something that I find to be an issue with most modern cubes. Therefore, most of my design choices are highly experimental. The issue with that is since there is little to no refference on how my design choices will impact the cube, only inferences and educated guesses, and prior prototypes that aren't finished puzzles I can really use.

Here are the issues with each prototype (excluding the 2016 prototype, which is irrelevant to the development of the most recent four.

Iteration one issues: decent forward cutting, no reverse. Great turning, but had some lockups that impeded some algorithms. Would make a great budget cube, however.

Iteration two issues: line to line reverse cutting, no forward cutting at all. Exceptionally flexible, but was still useable and solveable hardware. Grainy due to a lack of internal sanding.

Iteration three: same issues as the iteration two, but smoother due to being printed with shapeways. Though turning was better, it still suffered from a completely solid infill, which I suspect is due to my inexperience with the service.

Iteration four: significantly better. Reverse is a little jarring but it does manage line to line. Similar issues to the first iteration, but lockups are nowhere near as bad as I would've expected on a fourth iteration, largely due to a heavily restructured edge.

Plans for iteration five: Begin work on cubie separation. Shapeways printed internals with FDM printed caps and splits. This is to allow for a better internal flow and less lockups. Potentially round out the edge a bit more to make cutting less jarring and to ease up on corner cutting. I anticipate this will also be the very first magnetic prototype. 

Please don't hesitate to ask any further questions.


----------



## Galcor117 (Jun 24, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> all I know is that the audio is... simply bad
> 
> Uh I remember you saying that the previous models were amazing.
> *Also can we actually see performance* instead of some solves? I’m not against a video of solves, *I just think that it’ll be much more helpful to see it in action than seeing you relentlessly praising it.*


Also how does a cube have line to line reverse corner cutting but no forward (in talking about it. 2)


----------



## Sion (Jun 24, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Also how does a cube have line to line reverse corner cutting but no forward (in talking about it. 2)



They require different mechanics. For instance, forward cutting relies on the cube temporarily expanding to make it go pass through. It also relies on a whole row staying in-tact to make sure the corner doesn't snag on the center due to the row not staying in tact. Reverse cutting relies more on the roundness of the internal mechanism to glide across itself. It doesn't require the cube to really spread apart like in forward cutting, just enough clearance for the corner alone to glide across the center.


----------



## Sion (Jun 24, 2018)

If you want, I can produce a performance video once I get home and record it after my schedule.


----------



## Galcor117 (Jun 24, 2018)

yes
please

If you have enough time, then try to make an overview of previous prototypes as well, but focus on the current one.


----------



## Sion (Jun 24, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> yes
> please
> 
> If you have enough time, then try to make an overview of previous prototypes as well, but focus on the current one.


I have a pre-existing video of the first iteration. The second one was salvaged a little, but the third iteration is essentially identical in terms of performance. Just need to assemble it. I can show the fourth iteration for sure. Just tell me what you want me to do in regards to the third iteration and fourth iteration when I record.


----------



## Galcor117 (Jun 24, 2018)

Maybe compare the audio (if u can fix it) to a popular cube today.
Show corner cutting, pieces, etc.
Basically review it


----------



## Sion (Jun 24, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Maybe compare the audio (if u can fix it) to a popular cube today.
> Show corner cutting, pieces, etc.
> Basically review it



As discussed with the cubicle, I've decided to keep the mechanism under wraps. We agreed it is exceptionally unique compared to other cubes, therefore wouldn't be too safe to share without the chance it could be stolen. I'll admit, it does sound paranoid, but I want to play it safe.

I will do sound and such. Corner cutting I will do for sure. And if you want, I can compare it to a currently released cube.


----------



## Sion (Aug 9, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Maybe compare the audio (if u can fix it) to a popular cube today.
> Show corner cutting, pieces, etc.
> Basically review it








I go over turning and corner cutting majorly.

Still keeping mech under wraps.

The material itself makes a sound comparison not too fair. I'll compare it later on, though.

Sorry this was so delayed. it took a while to figure out how to upload it. Finally figured out a way one month late LMAO


----------



## Sion (Aug 13, 2018)

Just want to inform everyone that the fifth (and hopefully final) iteration of the 3v1 is being created. Not a large update.

Should the next prototype be stickerless, or keep it a solid color?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 13, 2018)

I prefer stickerless. But that's just me.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 16, 2018)

If it's a prototype just do whatever is easiest.
Also, I might be acquiring a 3d printer sometime this October. If you need any help on the testing side of things, I'd be happy to assist! Of course, that would mean giving me access to the files so I can print them, so I completely understand if you aren't comfortable with that


----------



## Sion (Aug 16, 2018)

I have a render of the fifth iteration in _*STICKERLESS! *_I don't need to mock up stickers with paint this time!



Spoiler: This is the result of nonstop work with my co-designer NK Cubed on making a split design suited for injection molding,


----------



## Sion (Aug 16, 2018)

Sorry for the double post, but the edge has a soecial cubie split idea I've had since I first began development of the 3v1. Corners have the standard four part design as most flagship corners do these days.

I also want to add that this will be the first cube in a while to not feature a full edge crescent, instead planned out to compliment certain design features I can't fully disclose yet.


----------



## Sion (Aug 16, 2018)

I need some opinions. 

Of course there will be a stickerless version and a black version, but should the third option be white, or should it be primary?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 16, 2018)

Sion said:


> I need some opinions.
> 
> Of course there will be a stickerless version and a black version, but should the third option be white, or should it be primary?


White would probably be a more popular choice than primary.


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 16, 2018)

Sion said:


> I need some opinions.
> 
> Of course there will be a stickerless version and a black version, but should the third option be white, or should it be primary?





WombatWarrior17 said:


> White would probably be a more popular choice than primary.


I don't know if it is worth putting out a white plastic version or any other color unless you get some good stats on how many sell compared to black and stickerless.


----------



## Sion (Nov 11, 2018)

I know this isn't the 3v1, but...


----------



## Galcor117 (Nov 11, 2018)

I think what you’re doing is amazing, but you seem very confident with yourself. I’m not trying to insult you, but I would think it would be smarter to focus on the 3x3 and actually makes plans for the 2x2 when/if the 3x3 is actually publicly manufactured.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Sion (Nov 11, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> I think what you’re doing is amazing, but you seem very confident with yourself. I’m not trying to insult you, but I would think it would be smarter to focus on the 3x3 and actually makes plans for the 2x2 when/if the 3x3 is actually publicly manufactured.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Interesting story!

So while the 3v1 was being made, I was learning CAD so I didn't need to be so reliant on others for help on my designs. I came across a 2x2 design tutorial, and decided to try it. I designed the 2x2 (and I made some early development on a budget 3x3; basically the same story as the 2x2), and I took a step back and realized with a couple extra tweaks that this might be an extremely good 2x2. So, it wasn't exactly a deliberate attempt to make a tempest 2x2, but it was rather a happy coincidence instead.

As for the 3v1, there should be some big updates with that soon. I just have a large amount of homework and wanted to focus on actual 3v1 development, so I wasn't able to post here as much as I would've liked to.


----------



## Galcor117 (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh, in that case you’re doing good gr8!
Gl man!


----------



## Sion (Nov 13, 2018)

If anyone wants cool tempest computer backgrounds.... (I have a 3x3 one but it needs to be smoothened out)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 13, 2018)

Sion said:


> If anyone wants cool tempest computer backgrounds.... (I have a 3x3 one but it needs to be smoothened out)View attachment 9643


I would like to see the 3x3 one, the 2x2 looks cool.


----------



## Sion (Dec 9, 2019)

I figured I’d send a throwback image to just show how far I have come in the designing process.

This image was taken back in early 2016 when I just got into cubing. I knew very little about cube design back then, but it’s fun to see how much has improved since after years of trial and error and actually learning how speedcubes work. The cube has changed dramatically from when these sketches were made (they are almost, scratch that, entirely different cubes at this point), so I feel comfortable sharing this now:


----------



## Sion (Dec 9, 2019)

Sorry for the double post, but if anyone is curious of what is looks like now....

(sorry, no pictures of the mech. I’m witholding that from the public until I can secure a manufacturer and release date):


As of now, it features a Gear compression system and an interchangeable magnet system. According to my estimations, its mass is approximately 83.25g.


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 9, 2019)

That looks great!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 9, 2019)

Sion said:


> Sorry for the double post, but if anyone is curious of what is looks like now....
> 
> (sorry, no pictures of the mech. I’m witholding that from the public until I can secure a manufacturer and release date):
> 
> ...


I kinda stopped on cad and got distracted *cough* and went to coding *cough cough* but I do wanna get back into it and maybe be your assistant or just make my own cubes lol.


----------



## Sion (Dec 9, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I kinda stopped on cad and got distracted *cough* and went to coding *cough cough* but I do wanna get back into it and maybe be your assistant or just make my own cubes lol.



While I am not in need of an assistant right now, I would be more than glad to be a mentor for you and help you in making your own designs!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 9, 2019)

Sion said:


> While I am not in need of an assistant right now, I would be more than glad to be a mentor for you and help you in making your own designs!


Ok then I would definitely like that. Thanks!


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 17, 2020)

When it gets mass-produced, you should have a solve pamphlet but for whatever method you use, cause all the solving pamphlets are for CFOP or LBL. 
Pizzabumpers. (Also, how has it progressed since last update?)


----------



## Sion (Apr 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> When it gets mass-produced, you should have a solve pamphlet but for whatever method you use, cause all the solving pamphlets are for CFOP or LBL.
> Pizzabumpers. (Also, how has it progressed since last update?)



I'm going to see if we can have something more special than a method pamphlet. 

Very good, Can't go into specifics, but things are looking extremely positive.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 18, 2020)

Sion said:


> I'm going to see if we can have something more special than a method pamphlet.
> 
> Very good, Can't go into specifics, but things are looking extremely positive.


As of right now do you have physical access to a prototype?


----------



## Sion (Apr 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> As of right now do you have physical access to a prototype?



Currently, there are two functional prototpyes.

The better one feels like a valk in terms of its stabilty, but less snappy.

both have slightly different mechanisms to current renderings of the puzzle. I can't speak too much about it now, but we will have more prototypes.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

Wait I don't understand. You're making a cube?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 18, 2020)

Sion said:


> Currently, there are two functional prototpyes.
> 
> The better one feels like a valk in terms of its stabilty, but less snappy.


How did you produce the prototypes? I am also a big fan of the Valk Elite and Valk 3, Former being 3x3 main and latter being my OH and BLD main. I'm very interested in how this will turn out.


----------



## Sion (Apr 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> How did you produce the prototypes? I am also a big fan of the Valk Elite and Valk 3, Former being 3x3 main and latter being my OH and BLD main. I'm very interested in how this will turn out.



The current prototypes are made of single-part hollow bodied cubies printed with SLS technology. This however is very expensive and I can only do it when substantial changes are made. Hopefully the next prototype will include split cubies.


the next prototypes should be more sophisticated going forward.


----------



## Sion (Apr 19, 2020)

Also, I'm willing to answer some general questions about speedcube design, if anybody has some.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

Are bigger or smaller cubes better? Why are brands normally using 55 mm?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

And what is tempest?


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 19, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Are bigger or smaller cubes better? Why are brands normally using 55 mm?


Middle-sized cube is better because they aren't too big to grip neither too small. 55mm generally fits with a lot of people's hands.


----------



## Sion (Apr 19, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Are bigger or smaller cubes better? Why are brands normally using 55 mm?



@Username: Username: Actually said the best reason why. It's not to big, but not too small. It's just right. I actually thought of 55.5mm before the valk came out as the golden size, and was pleased to see that QiYi went with it.. The cube i've been designing is 55.5mm.



DerpBoiMoon said:


> And what is tempest?



Usually a name for a violent storm and also the name of one of the late William Shakespeare's plays. The name was suggested back in 2016 by a person known as iamspeedcubing (I wonder where he is now.) I liked the name and have ran with it since.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 19, 2020)

Stupid question but will it be magnetised?
Are there stickers?
Will it be a split corner and edge design
Will you mass produce it if you find a company that can help


----------



## Sion (Apr 19, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Stupid question but will it be magnetised?
> Are there stickers?
> Will it be a split corner and edge design
> Will you mass produce it if you find a company that can help


Yes
For the Black Version
Split caps
Can't say (  )


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 19, 2020)

Sion said:


> Yes
> For the Black Version
> Split caps
> Can't say (  )


Wow this is a great project
Hopefully it will be mass produced
weird question but how old were you when you started and did you have a 3d printer or something to test on


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 19, 2020)

Also, I learned this from experience, don't make a cube that corner twist! I DNFd a lot of my really good and high TPS solves, which goes to the "many victims pile of cornertwists".


----------



## Sion (Apr 19, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Wow this is a great project
> Hopefully it will be mass produced
> weird question but how old were you when you started and did you have a 3d printer or something to test on



I mostly borrowed my library’s 3d printer, and then did an upgrade to shapeways.


----------



## Sion (Apr 23, 2020)

I decided that I would post images of the very first prototype of the cube, given that the cube is completely different now (and also more sophisticated than the original model could have ever been)



Spoiler: Vert first version


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 23, 2020)

So is production coming soon?


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 23, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> So is production coming soon?



I don't think so, it's still in the prototype stages.


----------



## Sion (Apr 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I don't think so, it's still in the prototype stages.



Cannot say specifics, but we are VERY close to a production phase.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 23, 2020)

Sion said:


> Cannot say specifics, but we are VERY close to a production phase.


How close? Like 1 month or like a year?


----------



## Sion (Apr 23, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> How close? Like 1 month or like a year?



If everything goes to plan (ie: The samples I try are to a high standard), the estimate is by the end of the year for real this time.

If it doesn't though, we may need to wait a little longer, but chances are low that this would happen.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 23, 2020)

I want to preorder a early version lol.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 24, 2020)

I know this has probably already been asked but how much would it cost?


----------



## Sion (Apr 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I know this has probably already been asked but how much would it cost?



That is undecided, but I'm hoping for $30-$35.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 24, 2020)

Sion said:


> That is undecided, but I'm hoping for $30-$35.



Hugely looking forward to this, hoping everything goes well for you. A lot if us are looking for something "new" as opposed to the big hitters producing minor reiterations on already best selling flagships, constantly raising the ceiling of what is considered a good price to pay for a cube.

Best of luck, I will be constantly following your progress, and I will be sure to support you by purchasing one from a retailer in future.


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I'm gonna be first to buy just sayin


Well it's going to be finished by hopefully the end of the year.

I must make sure you keep your word.


----------



## Sion (Jun 11, 2020)

Excited.


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 11, 2020)

looks cool


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 11, 2020)

Sion said:


> Excited.


We all are =D. Any updates on when it comes out?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 11, 2020)

Sion said:


> Excited.


Same!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 11, 2020)

Sion said:


> Excited.
> View attachment 12532View attachment 12534


That looks a lot like the Valk Power, hopefully it turns better!


----------



## cfopboy (Jul 7, 2020)

Sion said:


> Excited.
> View attachment 12532View attachment 12534


isn't that the valk elite?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 7, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> isn't that the valk elite?


Looks similar is all (I think he mentioned somewhere it was a bit like an improved Valk though)


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 9, 2020)

Any updates? @Sion


----------



## Sion (Oct 9, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Any updates? @Sion




I cannot say, but stuff is super positive, that I can confirm. 

When I can share stuff I will, but not yet


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Oct 30, 2020)

been 20 days can you share anything?


----------

